# PF Train Together: Heelwork



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

New year, time to dust down those clickers, chop up the ol' sausages and get those tails a-wagging.

For the newcomers (new members and established members with new dogs), those of you with training issues you are trying to iron out, those looking to push your dogs a bit further and anyone else in between please come and join in and share your training progress with us. We would love to see (and hear about) what your dogs can do.

The plan is that every month I will choose a topic and set some criteria at different levels based on that topic. You decide where to pitch yourself and your dog, work on it over the course of the month and post a video up towards the end of the month (or earlier if you prefer) to show how you have got on. In the time in between you can post on here about how you are getting on and ask advice on any specific problem relating to the topic. Between us, hopefully we will be able to come up with suggestions of things you can try.

If you have never uploaded a video then I believe there are several ways to do it. I always upload the video onto Youtube and then post the embed code on here. If you can't do that then I'm sure some of our other members on here can advise other ways to upload a video. If possible, it is best to either get someone else to film you or put your camera on a table or tripod so that you don't need to worry about carrying your camera/phone as well as completing the exercise.

Sooo... let's get started!

*January is heelwork month
*
Below are the different levels for the heelwork task. Feel free to use treats, toys and any other reward or motivation you need during your video.

*Novice dogs/new dogs/puppies* are to complete 20 paces of loose-lead heelwork on lead to include at least one turn. The dog must walk loosely by your side and the lead must not be tight.

*Intermediate dogs* are to complete 30 paces of heelwork off-lead with the dog walking by their side. There must be an about turn, a left turn and a right turn.

*Advanced dogs* are to perform an A-recall, where the dog is left in any position whilst the handler distances themselves approximately 10 paces. Upon instruction the handler must call the dog into heel and complete 40 paces of heelwork with an about turn, a left turn and a right turn and finish in a sit.

*Expert dogs *will complete the same round as the advanced dogs with the addition of any one or more of the below:
- The dog can be asked to switch sides part way through the heelwork (e.g. if the dog starts doing the heelwork on the left hand side then part way through the it will be asked to switch to the right hand side and continue heelwork).
- The handler can scatter toys and/or treats on the floor as distractions the dog must walk close by to the distractions whilst maintaining attention towards the handler.
- During the heelwork the dog will be asked to stop and assume a position (sit, stand or down) whilst the handler continues forward. The handler will then about turn, walk past the dog, about turn again and collect the dog on their way past. The two will then continue their heelwork. This is sometimes known as positions on the move, but if you are unsure as to what expected then you will see something similar in a C round in an obedience competition.
- The handler can work two or more dogs doing the exercise together simultaneously.
- Handler and dog can demonstrate changes of pace during the heelwork - slow pace, normal pace and fast pace.

It would be great to get as many of you involved as possible. If none of the criteria quite match where you are at then please feel free to make tweaks. When you post your video please let me know which level you have worked at. If people would like it to (and depending on how many people get involved) we can turn it into a competition with a winner at each level. If we do this then I would get my OH to judge as she has no idea who any of you are so there would be no worries about it turning into a popularity contest. Holly and I will get involved, but obviously if it does turn into a competition then we will not be entered.

Please post on here if you are getting involved and post your video up before the end of the month.

Good luck


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow! I love this idea @Sairy - it's just the kind of motivation i need. Yes, i would like to be involved pls.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

This is great!

Question about the A recall: what is the expected/best way to get the dog into heel when you have recalled them? And should it be done in one movement? 

Personally I’d probably call my dog to sit in front of me, and then send them around the back of me to heel position - is this ok?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ooh we may try participate. Apollo's not great at doing anything outside for treats its usually toys but now we have a garden we can practice in. So will see how far we can get


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> This is great!
> 
> Question about the A recall: what is the expected/best way to get the dog into heel when you have recalled them? And should it be done in one movement?
> 
> Personally I'd probably call my dog to sit in front of me, and then send them around the back of me to heel position - is this ok?


This is video of a young Holly and I doing an A recall. So you are facing away from your dog when you call them into heel. The best way to train this is to start at a much shorter distance (on-lead if your dog is likely to wander). Get the dog to wait, take a few steps forwards and then use your left hand (or right hand if you work your dog on the right) to guide your dog into heel. It obviously helps if you have a treat in the guiding hand to help lure your dog into position.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooooh fabulous! Love heelwork as a topic, useful and fun. I think I might have a dog for 3 different levels! And hopefully a week off soon so I will be doing some training


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

OOoooh quick question, are we allowed to use food during the video? I will certainly need it for at least 2 dogs...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Sairy said:


> This is video of a young Holly and I doing an A recall. So you are facing away from your dog when you call them into heel. The best way to train this is to start at a much shorter distance (on-lead if your dog is likely to wander). Get the dog to wait, take a few steps forwards and then use your left hand (or right hand if you work your dog on the right) to guide your dog into heel. It obviously helps if you have a treat in the guiding hand to help lure your dog into position.


Oh! That's fine, we can do that, I was making it more complicated! Thanks


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> OOoooh quick question, are we allowed to use food during the video? I will certainly need it for at least 2 dogs...


Yes you may.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm keen... .but busy. Will see what I can do particularly with some of the 'add ons'.

My biggest problem with heel work is my boys default position is six inches to the side and half a pace behind me. The newfies can maintain that position for a whole rally round, and sympathetic judges do remark that as long as they are consistent they can't be marked down for it, but I do envy some of the close, focused heel work I see from others..... A good topic to work on!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Would like to join in if I can stay motivated! I love these thread ideas but I'm always slacking on videoing/photographing our progress etc. I hate the idea of my fat arse being on camera too! lol

Will have to read through the different levels again as not sure where we really fall....


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I hate the idea of my fat arse being on camera too! lol


:Hilarious:Hilarious lol!! This is where small dogs come in handy. I think i will get away with top of knee downwards as my dogs are only knee level.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious lol!! This is where small dogs come in handy. I think i will get away with top of knee downwards as my dogs are only knee level.


Haha yes! You're lucky in that sense!  Maybe I should swap dogs and train with Miss.

But I've got one of those fancy action cams now & as it's super wide angle there is likely no hiding!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Tyton said:


> I'm keen... .but busy. Will see what I can do particularly with some of the 'add ons'.
> 
> My biggest problem with heel work is my boys default position is six inches to the side and half a pace behind me.


This is my problem with Elliot too!



"Dogloverlou said:


> I hate the idea of my fat arse being on camera too!.





tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious lol!! This is where small dogs come in handy. I think i will get away with top of knee downwards as my dogs are only knee level.


I'm glad you both said this. I don't like having my photo or video of me online if I can help it, so will have to figure out a way to video it without my face showing! Maybe I could wear a mask! :Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> This is my problem with Elliot too!
> 
> I'm glad you both said this. I don't like having my photo or video of me online if I can help it, so will have to figure out a way to video it without my face showing! Maybe I could wear a mask! :Hilarious


My face is the least of my problems :Hilarious Hopefully if I film far enough away I will look smaller!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Dogloverlou don't worry, my fat arse is and will continue to be a regular feature on PF!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> @Dogloverlou don't worry, my fat arse is and will continue to be a regular feature on PF!
> 
> View attachment 386717


:Hilarious :Hilarious Love this!


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

Ooooo, lovely idea and I will get started on some more heelwork practice! I need some motivation to do more stimulation with Tilly as I can see she's always raring to go!


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I read all the criteria & if I still had Daisy I could have done the lot with no problem so wouldn't you think by now I would have been able to say I could at least do the first trail with Emma but I am struggling so much with her (doesn't help having the OH striding out in front of us like he is on an SAS reci) but I'm so worried about my shoulder & elbow that its proving very difficult & I know I am letting us both down. 
Having just re read all that I am going to give it a bloody good go this year. I am off on holiday in a couple of weeks but on return I shall give it my all & report back possibly when you have all moved on to the next challenge. So good luck everyone n keep your fingers crossed for us please.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh I like this - thank you for the time and effort put in @Sairy  I've been planning for a couple of months to find time to do some LLW training with Cad (haven't bothered thus far as he's so small even when he's pulling I can walk him on my little finger lol), so will use the novice stage to start us off.



tabelmabel said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious lol!! This is where small dogs come in handy. I think i will get away with top of knee downwards as my dogs are only knee level.


I find little dogs really awkward in this regard though. You can EITHER show what the dog is doing, OR what cues you're giving with your body. But if you get the distance to do both then the dog ends up as a tiny dark blob you can't see clearly :Banghead


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Oh I like this - thank you for the time and effort put in @Sairy  I've been planning for a couple of months to find time to do some LLW training with Cad (haven't bothered thus far as he's so small even when he's pulling I can walk him on my little finger lol), so will use the novice stage to start us off.
> 
> I find little dogs really awkward in this regard though. You can EITHER show what the dog is doing, OR what cues you're giving with your body. But if you get the distance to do both then the dog ends up as a tiny dark blob you can't see clearly :Banghead


Good point - i never thought of that. Murphs is my best heel walker for sure but he's just going to look like a big stain across my leg!
Though, tbh, i can't imagine we're going to be the front runners in any competition on PF - i just like the idea of getting some motivation to keep up with training.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

What a great idea Sairy! I will be with the thread in spirit if not in photos as my young Lab loves a bit of heelwork (and needs practice as she still has the attention span of a gnat) so I will def follow the training. It's January though and I'm now back to work which means busy ...............but we'll try 

Have just mastered a (generally) smooth 'call to handler' of which I am suitable proud. I still laugh when i think of my friends Lab though who, if the fancy took him would sail straight past her on the call and stop a few metres on with the expression 'oops missed'.

J


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

This is a fab idea @Sairy . Just at the moment my anxiety levels are very high and if I was to say I would join in I would just worry myself silly about doing it right, getting someone to video me, how to post a video, posting the video on time, all that kind of stuff . But maybe Woody and I could join in later on if my anxiety, no, when my anxiety improves. Would that be ok?

Meantime I will definitely be watching all the videos and following the thread very closely,I love watching People train their dogs. 
I might try each challenge with Woody and see how we get on, without the stress of videoing etc.

Hugely impressed with you and Holly working together, I would so love to be able to get Woody to walk to heel as well as that, you two work so well together, it's lovely to watch !


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> This is a fab idea @Sairy . Just at the moment my anxiety levels are very high and if I was to say I would join in I would just worry myself silly about doing it right, getting someone to video me, how to post a video, posting the video on time, all that kind of stuff . But maybe Woody and I could join in later on if my anxiety, no, when my anxiety improves. Would that be ok?
> 
> Meantime I will definitely be watching all the videos and following the thread very closely,I love watching People train their dogs.
> I might try each challenge with Woody and see how we get on, without the stress of videoing etc.
> ...


Thankyou. I'm sorry to hear you are having issues with anxiety. My plan is to post a different topic each month so feel free to join in as and when you feel ready. If you don't feel up to being filmed then just try the exercises and let us know how you get on - you can talk about your progress even if you don't want us to watch you and if you need any help along the way then we will be happy to help.

There will be no "judgement" if you do put up a video, even if we turn it into a competition. I have seen (and done myself) plenty of training bloopers so even if things go to pot it really doesn't matter. The idea is that you are engaging with your dog and doing something. Your dog couldn't give two hoots as to whether or not you are both doing it right, he will just enjoy being with you and doing something together and ultimately that is the most important thing


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Sairy said:


> Thankyou. I'm sorry to hear you are having issues with anxiety. My plan is to post a different topic each month so feel free to join in as and when you feel ready. If you don't feel up to being filmed then just try the exercises and let us know how you get on - you can talk about your progress even if you don't want us to watch you and if you need any help along the way then we will be happy to help.
> 
> There will be no "judgement" if you do put up a video, even if we turn it into a competition. I have seen (and done myself) plenty of training bloopers so even if things go to pot it really doesn't matter. The idea is that you are engaging with your dog and doing something. Your dog couldn't give two hoots as to whether or not you are both doing it right, he will just enjoy being with you and doing something together and ultimately that is the most important thing


Thank you Sairy. I will feel more comfortable doing the exercises and just posting our progress without videoing to start with, so thank you so much. Getting our clicker and treats ready now!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Folks I've added an additional option onto the "expert" level - changes of pace (slow, normal and fast) just as an additional option.

Holly and I have just been practising on our morning walk. It's given us a bit of a kick up the backside to get practising positions on the move. At the moment sometimes she will assume the position, but then move as if she thinks she's done it wrong when I carry on. We've been using the clicker and I've had her stopping and waiting in the stand whilst I carry on a couple of steps. She's done well this morning.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Ooh something Emma & I have been practicing & can do Sairy. Off lead walk to heel (only when no distractions are about tho) command to 'stand' while I walk on a few paces then call to 'heel' with leg tap as well she joins me & we continue walk for a few more - so we have done a bit - to be honest I find working g with her off lead a bit easier than on lead so I will give things a go off lead then see if that translate into on lead work. Ooh felling quite enthusiastic now.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll try to join in this one. I don't go out alone so will have to just practice in the house and see how we do when I'm well enough to join a walk. Might end up just doing it with Jasper, ive not done much heel work with him but he knows the very basics and is more focused on a walk to give it a go. Gonna go do a little training session now practicing getting into heel position


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sairy said:


> New year, time to dust down those clickers, chop up the ol' sausages and get those tails a-wagging.
> 
> For the newcomers (new members and established members with new dogs), those of you with training issues you are trying to iron out, those looking to push your dogs a bit further and anyone else in between please come and join in and share your training progress with us. We would love to see (and hear about) what your dogs can do.
> 
> ...


Just what I need - a good kick up the bum basically to start training Shimmer....LOL In my defence I haven't been well since damaging my eyes in October plus Barley has needed intensive nursing following a cruciate repair in November. Having missed my regular Jo Hill monthly training in November and December I'm panicking that I've done nothing with her and the January session is Monday....!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'll try to join in this one. I don't go out alone so will have to just practice in the house and see how we do when I'm well enough to join a walk. Might end up just doing it with Jasper, ive not done much heel work with him but he knows the very basics and is more focused on a walk to give it a go. Gonna go do a little training session now practicing getting into heel position


If you have a garden you can always do it in your garden. Otherwise, in the house is fine if you have enough space.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I must say I'm very encouraged by the responses to this thread. Really looking forward to everyone's updates


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Twiggy said:


> Just what I need - a good kick up the bum basically to start training Shimmer....LOL In my defence I haven't been well since damaging my eyes in October plus Barley has needed intensive nursing following a cruciate repair in November. Having missed my regular Jo Hill monthly training in November and December I'm panicking that I've done nothing with her and the January session is Monday....!!


I haven't done anywhere near enough training recently either so it's giving me a kick up the bum too.


----------



## Allybean11 (Nov 12, 2017)

Day one of practicing heel work with Tilly  
It went pretty well, but because I trained her to heel not very close to me, she doesn’t generally walk too close to me. She follows me everywhere, as I turn left and right, but a few steps away from me! Lol. Any advice on how to get her to come a bit closer?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sairy said:


> If you have a garden you can always do it in your garden. Otherwise, in the house is fine if you have enough space.


I'll film it outside I definitely don't have enough room inside and only a small yard. I've done my first training session just walking around the front room and into the hallway with plenty of turning around and he's gotten the hang of it. Izzy is just getting the hang of being in the heel position.so a successful 1st training session.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Allybean11 said:


> Day one of practicing heel work with Tilly
> It went pretty well, but because I trained her to heel not very close to me, she doesn't generally walk too close to me. She follows me everywhere, as I turn left and right, but a few steps away from me! Lol. Any advice on how to get her to come a bit closer?


(don't emulate me in practice!!)
The theory I've been taught is to hold a treat in your hand, so she watches your hand, hold it out to the side of you, so she is walking with you, looking up/forward at your hand with the treat. Gradually over time move your hand position nearer and nearer your body, in theory the dog will move closer too as she still wants to align herself with your hand/the treat.

the tricky bit is then fading out the lure, to keep her in the desired position, with out a treat always in your hand, and then to a hand signal, not a constant hand being held out to her (that's where we've fallen down so far - in reducing the treat/lure!  )


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

This is a fab idea!

I'm in!

We don't do any OB heelwork, just the gundog style which means 'dog walking by your side' lol. But it's one thing we really should work on as it's lacking at the minute 
On lead she's very good at walking nicely but off lead, she's way too keen to retrieve so we really need to work on that and this is the perfect opportunity!

I'll even dust off my little tripod and film it


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Allybean11 said:


> Day one of practicing heel work with Tilly
> It went pretty well, but because I trained her to heel not very close to me, she doesn't generally walk too close to me. She follows me everywhere, as I turn left and right, but a few steps away from me! Lol. Any advice on how to get her to come a bit closer?


Side step. You can practice it statically first. Have her in the sit or stand and take a small step sideways from her and at the same time say something like "Tilly heel or close" with a treat on her nose. As she comes towards you take her slightly behind you with the treat still on her nose and draw her up into the heel position.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I really need to work on Thai's position when doing off leash heelwork. On leash he is spot on but off leash he takes short cuts so motivation to fix that (I find heelwork boring and not something that we really needed (LLW is fine for us)) is just what I need


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Right OH went to the gym this morning so just me and Emma & I have to say it went rather well. We did LLW to heel work, stand wait then call to heel all on lead, which didnt go too well the first couple of times but latter was very good. Then she saw our post lady so the close work went to pot as she is in love with our post lady but it its a start & a pretty good one.
Thank you for the motivation Sairy.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Tyton said:


> (don't emulate me in practice!!)
> The theory I've been taught is to hold a treat in your hand, so she watches your hand, hold it out to the side of you, so she is walking with you, looking up/forward at your hand with the treat. Gradually over time move your hand position nearer and nearer your body, in theory the dog will move closer too as she still wants to align herself with your hand/the treat.
> 
> the tricky bit is then fading out the lure, to keep her in the desired position, with out a treat always in your hand, and then to a hand signal, not a constant hand being held out to her (that's where we've fallen down so far - in reducing the treat/lure!  )


It's called kidology.....LOL


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds great, I was making it my mission to improve my boys heelwork, so this will give me a good help, thank you.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmm i did a little with apollo tonight and realised i may have done some with him before he will walk to heel follow my hand even without a treat in it but he's constantly touching my hand with his nose is that wrong? If i move my hand up he will jump up to touch my hand even with no treat. I've always ask for things with one hand and hold treats in the other


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Apollo2012 said:


> Hmm i did a little with apollo tonight and realised i may have done some with him before he will walk to heel follow my hand even without a treat in it but he's constantly touching my hand with his nose is that wrong? If i move my hand up he will jump up to touch my hand even with no treat. I've always ask for things with one hand and hold treats in the other


It's a good start if he is following your hand. I would hold your hand higher so he can't touch it but follows it. Just ignore any jumping but click (if you are using a clicker) and treat once you get a few steps with him watching but not jumping. Basically capture the moment he is focusing, but not mugging you and reward it.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> Hmm i did a little with apollo tonight and realised i may have done some with him before he will walk to heel follow my hand even without a treat in it but he's constantly touching my hand with his nose is that wrong? If i move my hand up he will jump up to touch my hand even with no treat. I've always ask for things with one hand and hold treats in the other


Mylo does exactly this! If I move my hand higher he jumps up for the treat. I need to go back to basics I think.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

fernlady said:


> Mylo does exactly this! If I move my hand higher he jumps up for the treat. I need to go back to basics I think.


It's a common problem in training classes. Once you start capturing and rewarding the few paces of not jumping they tend to get the idea.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Sairy said:


> It's a common problem in training classes. Once you start capturing and rewarding the few paces of not jumping they tend to get the idea.


Thanks @Sairy. I have used a clicker in the past for lots of training & tricks but never for heel work. IllI give it a go x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Me and Teds might give it a go.... I haven’t taught him official heelwork but I think what we’re learning in agility is pretty much it... if I film it you can all tell us if we’ve done it wrong haha

I think we might be able to do the offlead 30 paces one... though I’d have to find a safe place offlead where he’s not going to find a squirrel to follow. He’ll go on paths and pavements the best but obviously don’t want him offlead there.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> I think we might be able to do the offlead 30 paces one... though I'd have to find a safe place offlead where he's not going to find a squirrel to follow. He'll go on paths and pavements the best but obviously don't want him offlead there.


Have a line on him to a ground stake (or something solid) for safety which you ignore other than to stay within the radius of? I don't think you'd get 30 steps in a straight line on that unless you made them really little steps though! I do that longline set up with Cad to practice stuff outside in a controlled but me-not-controlling-him way.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Have a line on him to a ground stake (or something solid) for safety which you ignore other than to stay within the radius of? I don't think you'd get 30 steps in a straight line on that unless you made them really little steps though! I do that longline set up with Cad to practice stuff outside in a controlled but me-not-controlling-him way.


May look into it! Thanks! I had one field in mind where he's normally pretty good but I'll see how he goes  
Otherwise I was resigning myself to the garden!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> Me and Teds might give it a go.... I haven't taught him official heelwork but I think what we're learning in agility is pretty much it... if I film it you can all tell us if we've done it wrong haha
> 
> I think we might be able to do the offlead 30 paces one... though I'd have to find a safe place offlead where he's not going to find a squirrel to follow. He'll go on paths and pavements the best but obviously don't want him offlead there.


If your garden is big enough then that will be fine. If not and you're concerned about him doing a runner then it's fine to keep him on a long line.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Folks this is my garden. Not the best picture, but it hopefully gives you a rough idea of the size - the grass area is a similar size (perhaps a bit narrower) to an average obedience ring at outdoor shows. If your garden is a similar size or bigger then it should be big enough to use for most of the heelwork activities if you want to. The criteria for everything above novice says a right turn, a left turn and an about turn, but you can do more than one of these if needs be.










I will probably end up filming ours at a local field as I want to put in changes of pace and I think my garden is a little small to do much fast pace with a large dog. I hope this helps though.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sairy said:


> It's a good start if he is following your hand. I would hold your hand higher so he can't touch it but follows it. Just ignore any jumping but click (if you are using a clicker) and treat once you get a few steps with him watching but not jumping. Basically capture the moment he is focusing, but not mugging you and reward it.


Thank you will try this he's usually pretty quick to grasp what Im asking so hopefully he'll get it.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Another good day on our own today & I have found Emma works better at a jog pace than walking, perhaps due to the mad zooming Lurcher in her?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Another good day on our own today & I have found Emma works better at a jog pace than walking, perhaps due to the mad zooming Lurcher in her?


Sometimes a faster pace gets them a bit more motivated. I tend to up the pace when I feel Holly is going a bit flat.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Sometimes a faster pace gets them a bit more motivated. I tend to up the pace when I feel Holly is going a bit flat.


I did this in the ring last weekend. Sometimes with a bigger dog I find you can't quite get a full enough stride to keep them going at a nice pace.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> I did this in the ring last weekend. Sometimes with a bigger dog I find you can't quite get a full enough stride to keep them going at a nice pace.


Ooh what show were you at?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Ooh what show were you at?


It was a BCOS one. Frustratingly I left soon after our round after checking the score board & seeing we weren't in the top 10 or so dogs...to later find out we was and we missed the run off for 6th place! :Arghh

Lesson learnt. But either way was very happy with our round


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> It was a BCOS one. Frustratingly I left soon after our round after checking the score board & seeing we weren't in the top 10 or so dogs...to later find out we was and we missed the run off for 6th place! :Arghh
> 
> Lesson learnt. But either way was very happy with our round


I've missed presentations before assuming that I hadn't placed. Annoying, but the fact you were pleased with the round is the main thing.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I've missed presentations before assuming that I hadn't placed. Annoying, but the fact you were pleased with the round is the main thing.


I was chuffed we had a working round. His last show back in the summer was a bit of a disaster so this was a pleasant surprise. I was watching the dogs before us as well & commenting on how brill the standard was thinking we didn't stand a chance!


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Me & Tilly would love to join in but would need to do it in the garden with treats as i don't take treats on walks with her been food aggressive as you always get some idiot letting their dog charge over.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Tillystar said:


> Me & Tilly would love to join in but would need to do it in the garden with treats as i don't take treats on walks with her been food aggressive as you always get some idiot letting their dog charge over.


Garden with treats is absolutely fine


----------



## Veba (Dec 18, 2017)

I should be joining in because I hate working on heelwork so my dog is terrible for pulling. I'm only home in the dark evenings during the week though and don't have much room in the house (I've tried!).


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Veba said:


> I should be joining in because I hate working on heelwork so my dog is terrible for pulling. I'm only home in the dark evenings during the week though and don't have much room in the house (I've tried!).


Give it a go and see how you get on.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok so here's our first attempt! New phone so I'm trying out the camera too. Please give constructive criticism! Fly was getting a little frustrated by the end so there is a jump, but on the whole I'm pleased. I went for expert with the changes of pace but you can't really tell unfortunately, especially as my knee was playing up, but we had fun!
So here is Fly with his Pet Forums Heelwork challenge - Expert Level


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> Ok so here's our first attempt! New phone so I'm trying out the camera too. Please give constructive criticism! Fly was getting a little frustrated by the end so there is a jump, but on the whole I'm pleased. I went for expert with the changes of pace but you can't really tell unfortunately, especially as my knee was playing up, but we had fun!
> So here is Fly with his Pet Forums Heelwork challenge - Expert Level


Aww fabulous! Loved the motivation and Fly was very attentive. Lovely wait at the beginning too and you even got a left about turn in (not easy). In terms of things to work on I'd say make more of a contrast between the normal and fast pace. If you were going for competition obedience style heelwork then you'd want her a bit closer in places, but for normal pet obedience it is fine as she is with you.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Aww fabulous! Loved the motivation and Fly was very attentive. Lovely wait at the beginning too and you even got a left about turn in (not easy). In terms of things to work on I'd say make more of a contrast between the normal and fast pace. If you were going for competition obedience style heelwork then you'd want her a bit closer in places, but for normal pet obedience it is fine as she is with you.


Yes I realised when I watched it back that my 'fast pace' wasn't very obvious! So I think we'll work on that especially as he gets bouncier the faster you go. We'll never do competition stuff and I generally just do heelwork as fun and focus activities, so for me as long as I can get him to focus on me as we walk past something distracting then that's enough for me!!


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

@Sarah H that was lovely to watch, well done Fly.

We had a disaster today! Was practicing out on our walk this morning but I can't seem to stop Mylo jumping up & I ended up treading on his paw! I gave him his treat, rubbed his paw & gave up until tomorrow!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> Yes I realised when I watched it back that my 'fast pace' wasn't very obvious! So I think we'll work on that especially as he gets bouncier the faster you go. We'll never do competition stuff and I generally just do heelwork as fun and focus activities, so for me as long as I can get him to focus on me as we walk past something distracting then that's enough for me!!


Just realised I called Fly a girl. Sorry Fly!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

fernlady said:


> @Sarah H that was lovely to watch, well done Fly.
> 
> We had a disaster today! Was practicing out on our walk this morning but I can't seem to stop Mylo jumping up & I ended up treading on his paw! I gave him his treat, rubbed his paw & gave up until tomorrow!


I've trodden on Holly plenty of times during heelwork!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

fernlady said:


> @Sarah H that was lovely to watch, well done Fly.
> 
> We had a disaster today! Was practicing out on our walk this morning but I can't seem to stop Mylo jumping up & I ended up treading on his paw! I gave him his treat, rubbed his paw & gave up until tomorrow!


Thanks!

Ooops, I think it's inevitable to step on them when you start. It's a bit of a learning curve for both human and dog! Maybe with a small dog try holding your hand lower down so he isn't jumping up to get at the treat hand?


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

I didn't bother doing much actual heelwork because her position was diabolical and I didn't want to encourage that.
Maude is capable of some pretty nice heelwork but as you can see, we've been VERY lazy on it and yet again, she's got sloppy. 
Anyway. I said I'd try to get a video to contribute so here is one... even if it's basically useless :Hilarious

Oh... and sorry for disappearing out of frame. Did I mention I am useless...?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Katalyst said:


> I didn't bother doing much actual heelwork because her position was diabolical and I didn't want to encourage that.
> Maude is capable of some pretty nice heelwork but as you can see, we've been VERY lazy on it and yet again, she's got sloppy.
> Anyway. I said I'd try to get a video to contribute so here is one... even if it's basically useless :Hilarious
> 
> Oh... and sorry for disappearing out of frame. Did I mention I am useless...?


Haha love her bounciness!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Sarah H said:


> Haha love her bounciness!


I mean... you can't knock her enthusiasm right? But as soon as we started recording it was clear she was not really focused so we just pratted about for a minute and called it a bad job. I'll put some actual training in over the next few days and get someone to stand and record us in a place that isn't Maudes favourite spot for zoomies!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Katalyst said:


> I mean... you can't knock her enthusiasm right? But as soon as we started recording it was clear she was not really focused so we just pratted about for a minute and called it a bad job. I'll put some actual training in over the next few days and get someone to stand and record us in a place that isn't Maudes favourite spot for zoomies!


Haha yeah I had to get the zoomies out of Fly before we did the heelwork! He didn't have his brain engaged when I first attempted to film!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

It was the only moment I had to film really which is a shame because an hour later, she'd have been much more sensible.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sarah H said:


> Ok so here's our first attempt! New phone so I'm trying out the camera too. Please give constructive criticism! Fly was getting a little frustrated by the end so there is a jump, but on the whole I'm pleased. I went for expert with the changes of pace but you can't really tell unfortunately, especially as my knee was playing up, but we had fun!
> So here is Fly with his Pet Forums Heelwork challenge - Expert Level





Katalyst said:


> I didn't bother doing much actual heelwork because her position was diabolical and I didn't want to encourage that.
> Maude is capable of some pretty nice heelwork but as you can see, we've been VERY lazy on it and yet again, she's got sloppy.
> Anyway. I said I'd try to get a video to contribute so here is one... even if it's basically useless :Hilarious
> 
> Oh... and sorry for disappearing out of frame. Did I mention I am useless...?


Brilliant you two!

Maude id make me laugh @Katalyst :Hilarious but you can definitely tell she has the ability. I loved that you don't need to position your arm to get her to follow. I've found in comp obedience everyone uses the typical stance e.g hand held on/by your waist etc and that's the target for the dog. But I much prefer the 'hand free' method if that makes sense. I'd just have the worry of actually touching the dog during a round I guess which is why the hand held up out of the way is easier.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> I didn't bother doing much actual heelwork because her position was diabolical and I didn't want to encourage that.
> Maude is capable of some pretty nice heelwork but as you can see, we've been VERY lazy on it and yet again, she's got sloppy.
> Anyway. I said I'd try to get a video to contribute so here is one... even if it's basically useless :Hilarious
> 
> Oh... and sorry for disappearing out of frame. Did I mention I am useless...?


Glad you managed to upload it on here. Maude's enthusiasm is fabulous!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Brilliant you two!
> 
> Maude id make me laugh @Katalyst :Hilarious but you can definitely tell she has the ability. I loved that you don't need to position your arm to get her to follow. I've found in comp obedience everyone uses the typical stance e.g hand held on/by your waist etc and that's the target for the dog. But I much prefer the 'hand free' method if that makes sense. I'd just have the worry of actually touching the dog during a round I guess which is why the hand held up out of the way is easier.


I've worked on her heeling irrespective of where my hands are. When I get some work put back into her and have someone to help video, I'll demonstrate. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> Brilliant you two!
> 
> Maude id make me laugh @Katalyst :Hilarious but you can definitely tell she has the ability. I loved that you don't need to position your arm to get her to follow. I've found in comp obedience everyone uses the typical stance e.g hand held on/by your waist etc and that's the target for the dog. But I much prefer the 'hand free' method if that makes sense. I'd just have the worry of actually touching the dog during a round I guess which is why the hand held up out of the way is easier.


Your hand is held out of the way and not moving because if it moves it is counted as an extra command.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We've been out this morning practising our heelwork. Our chosen position on the move, the stand, is coming along quite well. Our left turns, however, have become quite sloppy. Getting a large GSD butt to move can be like moving the QE2! We got them pretty tight last year, but our lack of practice is showing so we'll be doing some work on them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Need to find someone to video us or somewhere to stick the camera due to lack of space at the house (and an overgrown garden that we aren't allowed to touch because the MIL is ridiculous)
Now that I have been focusing on HW he is coming along nicely...not even close for comp OB (especially as I heel on the right due to issues on my left) but good enough for us 
Just working on getting the turns a bit smoother now


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow! @Sarah H and @Katalyst those videos of you guys working with your dogs just show me what a car crash mine and Woodys attempts at this have been! We are shocking! Problem is that normally Woody is let off lead to play with his ball, so as soon as I let him off he sits in front of me waiting for the ball. I get him beside me, but as soon as I take a step he's back in front of me, he will walk backwards for ages like that!p
Tried keeping him at my side with treats but when he thinks he's getting his ball he has zero interest, absolutely no treats can compete with his beloved ball. I have in the past even taken sirloin steak,slightly warm,and he is still more interested in his ball! 
I don't really know what to do? 
I've created a bit of a problem for myself really haven't I by always taking a ball and playing with him when we go out. He walks beautifully on lead, not in a heel position but slightly ahead but always with a lovely loose lead. 
Could I maybe start the heel on lead, until he's mastered the position and then somehow move on from there? 
Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I might have a go at it. Although Toffee knows the heel command to walk beside me if she is likely to get silly with other dogs or people it is not actually heelwork and Candy has never been taught at all.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Sairy said:


> We've been out this morning practising our heelwork. Our chosen position on the move, the stand, is coming along quite well. Our left turns, however, have become quite sloppy. Getting a large GSD butt to move can be like moving the QE2! We got them pretty tight last year, but our lack of practice is showing so we'll be doing some work on them.


I've been in bed with flu so no heel work practice here yet.... Just had to smile at your comment re boats and left turns. If you think a GSD is hard, try with a newfie butt! Our regular TD Rally judges say getting my boys to turn is the difference between a racing yacht and a container ship you can guess which of those relates to my lads lol

Surprisingly though, Beau's left turns are almost neater than his rights, even if they are a bit slow


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

@Bugsys grandma - if you did you normal ball games with woody first and got the excitement and expectation levels down, could you then use the ball as a point of focus for the heelwork?

I was out at a local playing field today with Tilly. Initially i wanted her to sit in position until released. And she should be good - but the sight of a huge group of birds on the field proved too much and it took 3 re-positions to get this right. Then when she was released, she immediately found a stick and galloped about like a bucking bronco!

However - 20 mins with the ball thrower and she was very good on the heelwork. Wish i had had someone to film it this morning. She really surprised me.

Woody might well surprise you


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Ps whether on or off lead, a clicker is a great way of marking the exact position for your dog.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

@Bugsys grandma I'd also add that it would be worth after draining his energy starting to train heel position on lead in the house or garden. Somewhere quiet and not exciting so you can get him focused and can start shaping the behaviours you are after before heading outside to film. 
Feel free to record your progress. I'm not as skilled as some of the others but I'm sure between us all we can assist with pointers. I'm currently en route to work but if I get a moment later I will try to get someone to record some basic in-a-room heel positioning work with Maude or Logan later to demonstrate. 
Just bear with the state of my home... It's very literally a building site right now.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

@Bugsys grandma as the others have said, try after a good tiring run around, and start off inside. Fly (on the video) doesn't know 'heelwork' as such, he just knows to follow my hand when it's by my side, and we've practised quite a lot so he doesn't jump up anymore but instead is entirely focused on walking watching my hand in case I drop food through my fingers for him! You could do the same using a ball if you like - train him to just follow your hand and reward with the ball at random times.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Fly is well impressive @Sarah H!! If i can get someone to film my two, i will try to get them posted up to demonstrate a more basic starter level lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Wow! @Sarah H and @Katalyst those videos of you guys working with your dogs just show me what a car crash mine and Woodys attempts at this have been! We are shocking! Problem is that normally Woody is let off lead to play with his ball, so as soon as I let him off he sits in front of me waiting for the ball. I get him beside me, but as soon as I take a step he's back in front of me, he will walk backwards for ages like that!p
> Tried keeping him at my side with treats but when he thinks he's getting his ball he has zero interest, absolutely no treats can compete with his beloved ball. I have in the past even taken sirloin steak,slightly warm,and he is still more interested in his ball!
> I don't really know what to do?
> I've created a bit of a problem for myself really haven't I by always taking a ball and playing with him when we go out. He walks beautifully on lead, not in a heel position but slightly ahead but always with a lovely loose lead.
> ...


If he waits for his ball once you take the lead off then for the time being I would keep the lead on. Also, you could try different locations where he is not used to getting his ball. The ball can be used as a reward after doing heelwork.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Blitz said:


> I might have a go at it. Although Toffee knows the heel command to walk beside me if she is likely to get silly with other dogs or people it is not actually heelwork and Candy has never been taught at all.


Please do join in


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> Fly is well impressive @Sarah H!! If i can get someone to film my two, i will try to get them posted up to demonstrate a more basic starter level lol


Thank you! It's one thing he's good at! Haha
I just used a cheap phone tripod I bought off eBay for a fiver, works quite nicely. I will video Puzzle for beginners too, he has had no training whatsoever!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Need to find someone to video us or somewhere to stick the camera due to lack of space at the house (and an overgrown garden that we aren't allowed to touch because the MIL is ridiculous)
> Now that I have been focusing on HW he is coming along nicely...not even close for comp OB (especially as I heel on the right due to issues on my left) but good enough for us
> Just working on getting the turns a bit smoother now


I'm gonna need someone to film for me too as my dinky camera will just get lost in the grass otherwise. Need to order a mini tripod I think.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

@tabelmabel , @Katalyst ,@Sarah H and @Sairy, Thank you all for your input. Some great and vey helpful ideas from you all thank you. Will definitely give these things a try. 
I did an extra short walk at lunchtime yesterday and started trying to get him in the heel position on lead, he's used to walking closer by my side on lead when we are somewhere there are a lot of people or when we cross a road so he does know that position, I just need to get him to stay there for longer . He did fairly well really, did have to use a fair few treats though. 
Never thought about using the ball, like a lure to get him in position, it would make sense to use it as a reward too because to him it's such a high value item. 
I'm really excited to give these ideas a go now! Thank you all so much! It's so nice to have somewhere like PF to talk to other people who are as crazy about their dogs as I am about Woody, and get advice and encouragement.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Just a quick question, if I'm using the clicker to get good heel position, and using the ball, does Woody getting the ball replace the food reward?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Just a quick question, if I'm using the clicker to get good heel position, and using the ball, does Woody getting the ball replace the food reward?


Yes it can do. The clicker is the marker to say "a reward is on its way". With Holly, if a ball is on the scene, she would much rather have that as her reward and shows little interest in treats. If I put the ball away then treats are fine.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

We're off out on our morning walk in a bit. If it's light enough then I may have a go at filming some of our session. If not then I will do it on Thursday morning when I'm on a later shift.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

OK we recorded a bit of our session. I will have a look later to see if you can actually see anything as it was still quite dark.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Those vids are great 

And for those thinking they can't match the standard so far... don't worry me and Teds will be much more beginnerish too 

I did a bit of practice on today's morning walk. He's very good for a few steps and then will have a look at something, doesn't always move out of position but something will catch his eye and he'll snap his head round to look and then back to me. Or sometimes he'll focus for the whole 30 paces! Or sometimes he gets a sniff and goes to that... we're not very consistent yet! It was too dark to attempt to film anything and I think we might do it in the garden so he looks less distracted than he is 

Is the deadline the end of Jan @Sairy ? I'm pet sitting at the moment so not seeing a whole lot of Teds. Only for our morning walks which are dark and then afternoon walks which he's in a group of other dogs so no chance there! Might be able to do something at the weekend but would like a bit more practice


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> Those vids are great
> 
> And for those thinking they can't match the standard so far... don't worry me and Teds will be much more beginnerish too
> 
> ...


Yes deadline is end of Jan so you've got plenty of time yet. If I post any videos today they will only be of our training and not our actual round.

I may have some comedy moments on camera as well so will try to post them too.

Don't worry about lapses in attention and inconsistencies - that is us all over! This morning she was well into it, but had to stop and gawp at a couple of people walking through the field doing absolutely NOTHING interesting 

A dog's gotta do what a dog's gotta do!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Yes deadline is end of Jan so you've got plenty of time yet. If I post any videos today they will only be of our training and not our actual round.
> 
> I may have some comedy moments on camera as well so will try to post them too.
> 
> ...


Phew! I'm glad even the pros have inconsistencies and it's not just us 

Teds like to gawp at things and nothings too. I tell him there's nothing there but he tells me that he was SURE he'd seen something that might need investigating...


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> Phew! I'm glad even the pros have inconsistencies and it's not just us
> 
> Teds like to gawp at things and nothings too. I tell him there's nothing there but he tells me that he was SURE he'd seen something that might need investigating...


Holly was sure those people this morning were up to no good. I mean they dared to walk through HER field!

Never mind, just checked on the dog cam and it seems she's snoozing away ready for her next session.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok i am going to be the brave one and put up amateur level with Tilly (whose heelwork is pants at the best of times!)

Murphy should be my better dog (though with his willful nature, anything could happen)

This should give you all confidence at least


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol we do settle into it after my panicked "no! Film from a distance!" comment! (My son was walking beside us at close distance; Till did well to stay with me at all as i was more bothered about my son moving back than i was her!)

Might have to use @McKenzie's mask idea next time


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've just done my first ever session with Cadvan. And I videoed it!



Katalyst said:


> Oh... and sorry for disappearing out of frame. Did I mention I am useless...?


And now I am taking the crown of useless videoing





(uploaded purely for posterity as massive cinematic fail :Banghead )


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aw i can't see that @Torin. as a message has come over it saying my browser doesn't recognise HTML5 video. This is a really old phone so hopefully others will see it. I can view other videos on this thread; such a pity i can't see this one. Sure it's great though!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Update: it is working now and i LOVE it! What a treat! Especially when your cat finally wanders into view! So funny:Hilarious:Hilarious

Great once a dog finally appeared into shot though!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Ok i am going to be the brave one and put up amateur level with Tilly (whose heelwork is pants at the best of times!)
> 
> Murphy should be my better dog (though with his willful nature, anything could happen)
> 
> This should give you all confidence at least


Hey, at least she stayed with you! She really switches on once you up the pace a bit. Or rather once she moves a bit quicker lol. And no need for a mask as your son did some pretty stealthy film work there to make sure he only recorded below your waist pretty much 



Torin. said:


> I've just done my first ever session with Cadvan. And I videoed it!
> 
> And now I am taking the crown of useless videoing
> 
> ...


He really started clicking on ( no pun intended  ) towards the end there. I laughed at your cat just casually wandering into frame too :Hilarious


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So I have just finished with clients so thought I'd crack on with some HW training and maybe see if I could video some...well...









As you can see, Thai has other ideas


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Ok i am going to be the brave one and put up amateur level with Tilly (whose heelwork is pants at the best of times!)
> 
> Murphy should be my better dog (though with his willful nature, anything could happen)
> 
> This should give you all confidence at least


Well done! Lovely attention from Tilly and you could tell how much she was enjoying the interaction. I noticed some changes of pace too


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> I've just done my first ever session with Cadvan. And I videoed it!
> 
> And now I am taking the crown of useless videoing
> 
> ...


Haha well in the bits we could see Cad looked very happy and engaged, which is great to see. You're certainly going the right way about keeping him with you. Just need to see more of you next time


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks @Sairy - she hasn't been the easiest dog with heelwork tbh and it is still a work in progress but she does love to please. I have had some amazing moments with her when i have felt so in tune with her (usually when she is hunting for a dummy and looks to me for direction, finds it and then almost has a look of pride when she returns it)
She is an incredibly exciting dog and i wish i were a gundog/agility/obedience expert as she could go a lot further if i had more skill!!

Murphy is much steadier. It will be interesting to see how he does as i haven't tried him yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

Wonderful to see everyones efforts! :Happy

I’ve been away but I’ll take one of the dogs out tonight and film where we are starting from.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Torin. said:


> I've just done my first ever session with Cadvan. And I videoed it!
> 
> And now I am taking the crown of useless videoing
> 
> ...


Hahaha love it! What we can see is good! Just need to be able to see more of it :Hilarious


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> Ok i am going to be the brave one and put up amateur level with Tilly (whose heelwork is pants at the best of times!)
> 
> Murphy should be my better dog (though with his willful nature, anything could happen)
> 
> This should give you all confidence at least


I love how she's obviously really enjoying working with you. Such a happy girl


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I reviewed the videos I took earlier and you can kind of make us out in the second one, but it was really too dark so not going to bother uploading. I have, however put together some snippets on the subject of videobombing cat! A couple of these clips were taken the other day and the others are from longer ago. Ignore the dates on the bottom right hand corner - I keep forgetting to set the date on the camera so it is wrong.

Hope you enjoy the amusement of Herbie interrupting our various training sessions.


----------



## Jemymah (Dec 16, 2017)

Really late but can I join in at novice with Casey? 
One question, is it ok to reward during the 20 paces or do I need to get her to 20 paces before rewarding?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jemymah said:


> Really late but can I join in at novice with Casey?
> One question, is it ok to reward during the 20 paces or do I need to get her to 20 paces before rewarding?


Yes please join, you're not too late. And yes if you need to reward during then please do. The idea of the thread is to get people motivated to do some training and share where we have got to so we would encourage you to motivate your dog in any way you need to.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I reviewed the videos I took earlier and you can kind of make us out in the second one, but it was really too dark so not going to bother uploading. I have, however put together some snippets on the subject of videobombing cat! A couple of these clips were taken the other day and the others are from longer ago. Ignore the dates on the bottom right hand corner - I keep forgetting to set the date on the camera so it is wrong.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the amusement of Herbie interrupting our various training sessions.


Herbie is bloody brilliant! :Hilarious

Your training isn't so bad either


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Herbie is bloody brilliant! :Hilarious
> 
> Your training isn't so bad either


Haha he puts Holly off so much, and me for that matter. He's just so funny and weird. Always has to hang around when we're training. If I leave Holly's treats on the side then he will eat them. And if I shut him in the house whilst we're training outside then he howls because he wants to be out with us!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Haha he puts Holly off so much, and me for that matter. He's just so funny and weird. Always has to hang around when we're training. If I leave Holly's treats on the side then he will eat them. And if I shut him in the house whilst we're training outside then he howls because he wants to be out with us!


I love how he casually strolls across to you when you're trying to get set up for a recall. Holly is very good at not breaking her sit to follow him. He obviously wants to get in on the action too


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> I love how he casually strolls across to you when you're trying to get set up for a recall. Holly is very good at not breaking her sit to follow him. He obviously wants to get in on the action too


Yeah he's like "hey Holly, you wanna play?" and she's like "Herbs, you'll get me in trouble. I've been asked to wait here - I can't move." Then he's like "ah you're practising novice recall. So in a minute she'll call you and you go this way..."


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Sairy said:


> I reviewed the videos I took earlier and you can kind of make us out in the second one, but it was really too dark so not going to bother uploading. I have, however put together some snippets on the subject of videobombing cat! A couple of these clips were taken the other day and the others are from longer ago. Ignore the dates on the bottom right hand corner - I keep forgetting to set the date on the camera so it is wrong.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the amusement of Herbie interrupting our various training sessions.


That really made me laugh,!  He's a beautiful cat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

I took boy dog out tonight. We didn't do anything in particular, just some basic turns and things. This is some of it. He got a bit sick of me mucking around with the camera so he lost motivation quicker than he usually would. We don't have any real heelwork training, just what we've done in domestic obedience / CGC / rally. Next time I'll add in some of the more advanced bits. Feedback welcome  I'll try to get girl dog videoed tomorrow. ETA just realised that video is all left turns! We can do right turns (and about turns) too, I was worrying too much about staying in shot!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> That really made me laugh,!  He's a beautiful cat!


Thanks. He is a stunning chap.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> I took boy dog out tonight. We didn't do anything in particular, just some basic turns and things. This is some of it. He got a bit sick of me mucking around with the camera so he lost motivation quicker than he usually would. We don't have any real heelwork training, just what we've done in domestic obedience / CGC / rally. Next time I'll add in some of the more advanced bits. Feedback welcome  I'll try to get girl dog videoed tomorrow. ETA just realised that video is all left turns! We can do right turns (and about turns) too, I was worrying too much about staying in shot!


Great stuff! You did get both right and left turns in there by the way, just no about turns 
Nice heelwork position. He drops back a few times, but he is very responsive to you so easy to get back in position. Nice solid waits and lovely attention too. Thanks for posting


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> I took boy dog out tonight. We didn't do anything in particular, just some basic turns and things. This is some of it. He got a bit sick of me mucking around with the camera so he lost motivation quicker than he usually would. We don't have any real heelwork training, just what we've done in domestic obedience / CGC / rally. Next time I'll add in some of the more advanced bits. Feedback welcome  I'll try to get girl dog videoed tomorrow. ETA just realised that video is all left turns! We can do right turns (and about turns) too, I was worrying too much about staying in shot!


He looks fab!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I reviewed the videos I took earlier and you can kind of make us out in the second one, but it was really too dark so not going to bother uploading. I have, however put together some snippets on the subject of videobombing cat! A couple of these clips were taken the other day and the others are from longer ago. Ignore the dates on the bottom right hand corner - I keep forgetting to set the date on the camera so it is wrong.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the amusement of Herbie interrupting our various training sessions.


Ahahahahahahaha :Hilarious:Hilarious
He totally knows what he's doing!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> Ahahahahahahaha :Hilarious:Hilarious
> He totally knows what he's doing!


He's such an *******, but I just love him. He's hilarious. The kind of ******* you get annoyed with at first but end up laughing at.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2019)

Teddy-dog said:


> He looks fab!


Thanks  He's smarter than he lets on!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So err, I got my mum to help film today on her visit but can't find a way to upload the video to my computer! :ArghhSo frustrating. Think I'll have to end up filming on my main camera after all & here was me thinking an action camera would be less hassle


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> So err, I got my mum to help film today on her visit but can't find a way to upload the video to my computer! :ArghhSo frustrating. Think I'll have to end up filming on my main camera after all & here was me thinking an action camera would be less hassle


Oh no, how annoying. Is it a new camera? Surely there must be a way of uploading it to the computer?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Oh no, how annoying. Is it a new camera? Surely there must be a way of uploading it to the computer?


Yeah I got it for Christmas. As far as I can tell it's only compatible with iphones and mine is really old so probably not up to spec enough. I think you have to buy something separately to upload to the computer. But I thought all cameras had the direct upload option


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yeah I got it for Christmas. As far as I can tell it's only compatible with iphones and mine is really old so probably not up to spec enough. I think you have to buy something separately to upload to the computer. But I thought all cameras had the direct upload option


Oh no


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So we managed 5 mins of practice tonight! I'd finished all my yard jobs and had 5 mins before we needed to set off to agility class so thought we'd try a bit.

It was a bit dark but I had the stable lights on and there's not tons of space so we couldn't do any turns. I'll make sure I make time in daylight to do the real thing though 

Also think we heel on the wrong side?? He can do the left but he's not very consistent with it because from the start we taught him LLW on the right and it's his default so if I get him on the left when we turn he sometimes tries to switch back to the right (we're working on it!)






P.S im another for disappearing


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> So we managed 5 mins of practice tonight! I'd finished all my yard jobs and had 5 mins before we needed to set off to agility class so thought we'd try a bit.
> 
> It was a bit dark but I had the stable lights on and there's not tons of space so we couldn't do any turns. I'll make sure I make time in daylight to do the real thing though
> 
> ...


Yay well done! Teddy is such a sweetie and another with lovely attention too. If you were to do competitive obedience you would need to work him on the left, but for day to day obedience it really doesn't matter what side you work him on. Did I spy Juno in the background?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Yay well done! Teddy is such a sweetie and another with lovely attention too. If you were to do competitive obedience you would need to work him on the left, but for day to day obedience it really doesn't matter what side you work him on. Did I spy Juno in the background?


Thank you! He used to struggle quite a bit with keeping his attention but he's so much better now  I don't know if we'll be attempting competitive haha  Not sure we're cut out for that 

Tehe no that's Juno's friend  Juno is behind us! I wanted to film infront of his stable but there wasn't enough light.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> Thank you! He used to struggle quite a bit with keeping his attention but he's so much better now  I don't know if we'll be attempting competitive haha  Not sure we're cut out for that
> 
> Tehe no that's Juno's friend  Juno is behind us! I wanted to film infront of his stable but there wasn't enough light.


Holly says "hey Juno, you might remember me - we did the Nativity play together."

I'm sure you could have a go at competitive obedience if you wanted to. There's no reason why you wouldn't be capable of doing it. Obviously it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I'm sure you and Ted could do well if you decided to give it a go.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Holly says "hey Juno, you might remember me - we did the Nativity play together."
> 
> I'm sure you could have a go at competitive obedience if you wanted to. There's no reason why you wouldn't be capable of doing it. Obviously it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I'm sure you and Ted could do well if you decided to give it a go.


Juno says "Hello! I do remember you Holly. You rode on my back allll the way to pethlehem (at least that's what I think it was called I only speak part-dog). I much preferred you to my normal hooman rider. You're much lighter and let me munch all the grass I wanted along the way!"

Aw thanks! It was something I considered but we found the foundation agility class and started on that instead. If I had the money I'd give it a go I think  maybe in the future! OH has about a million canicross events he wants to do this year too so Teddy budget is stretched


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Having now watched @McKenzie and @Teddy-dog doing their heel work , i think that Woody and I are probably good candidates for the "I have no clue and neither does my dog" category! 
We are trying though. We've been working for position on lead the last couple of days and that's pretty much ok, he knows that position on lead cos he walks close when we are in busy areas. 
Tried on this mornings walk to do a little off lead heel work, it wasn't great, in fact it was bad, to be honest it couldn't really be considered heel work by any stretch of the imagination! 
Never mind we will keep trying.
I'm going to stay at my daughters this weekend to look after the mastiffs while her and her partner go to Rome( her Christmas pressie from him!) if there's time either before she goes or when she's back, I'll try and get her to video Woody and I and see if I can post it, then you can see just how bad we are!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Having now watched @McKenzie and @Teddy-dog doing their heel work , i think that Woody and I are probably good candidates for the "I have no clue and neither does my dog" category!
> We are trying though. We've been working for position on lead the last couple of days and that's pretty much ok, he knows that position on lead cos he walks close when we are in busy areas.
> Tried on this mornings walk to do a little off lead heel work, it wasn't great, in fact it was bad, to be honest it couldn't really be considered heel work by any stretch of the imagination!
> Never mind we will keep trying.
> I'm going to stay at my daughters this weekend to look after the mastiffs while her and her partner go to Rome( her Christmas pressie from him!) if there's time either before she goes or when she's back, I'll try and get her to video Woody and I and see if I can post it, then you can see just how bad we are!


If we'd filmed it pre-agility sessions we would be much worse! Agility has helped loads with his focus.

If woody does it onlead no harm in posting an onlead video (isn't that the first challenge?) I found with Teds I literally had to take it one step at a time at first. So literally just take one step and if he's with me reward. I always had a bunch of treats in my hand so I could reward quickly and not fumble in my treat bag. At agility we were also taught to reward at the seam of our trousers so were rewarding in the place they're supposed to be. This helped as Teds always used to try and cut in front for his treat but now he stays by the side.

Plus all the dogs that have posted have different levels of knowledge of heelwork so it doesn't matter if you think you're worse or better than others as long as you're going in the right direction  and dogs learn at different rates so don't be disheartened


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I managed toget my camera working with the computer @Sairy!  Sadly my mum never took any actual vids though! :Hilarious Will try again at the weekend.



Teddy-dog said:


> So we managed 5 mins of practice tonight! I'd finished all my yard jobs and had 5 mins before we needed to set off to agility class so thought we'd try a bit.
> 
> It was a bit dark but I had the stable lights on and there's not tons of space so we couldn't do any turns. I'll make sure I make time in daylight to do the real thing though
> 
> ...


That was really nice. Well done!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> I managed toget my camera working with the computer @Sairy!  Sadly my mum never took any actual vids though! :Hilarious Will try again at the weekend.
> 
> That was really nice. Well done!


Glad you got your camera working at least. Will look forward to seeing you guys.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

OK so this is where we're at. Filmed a round this morning, although according to the camera it is March last year - still haven't changed the date 

Sincere apologies for the quality of the video - I'm not sure if the lens maybe needed a wipe as it's all a bit fuzzy. I was worried about us going off the film so I put cones out to mark where we could go which worked alright.

She's a bit wide on some of the turns and we need to practise her position on the move (the stand) more as she edges forward a bit after she stops, which she would be marked for, but as we only started working on it last week I think it's coming along nicely. Will need to work on the sit and down on the move next. Oh and I need to work on my turns during fast pace lol!

The skewiff walking at the end was deliberate as I thought it would be nice to finish up in front of the camera


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> OK so this is where we're at. Filmed a round this morning, although according to the camera it is March last year - still haven't changed the date
> 
> Sincere apologies for the quality of the video - I'm not sure if the lens maybe needed a wipe as it's all a bit fuzzy. I was worried about us going off the film so I put cones out to mark where we could go which worked alright.
> 
> ...


She's just ace!! And look how much she's enjoying it too


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Dogloverlou said:


> That was really nice. Well done!


Thank you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> She's just ace!! And look how much she's enjoying it too


Hehe she does love working bless her. I've just noticed it was her waggy tail that knocked the cone over


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Hehe she does love working bless her. I've just noticed it was her waggy tail that knocked the cone over


It's all that floof


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

Good idea with the cones, I’ll do that next time.

It’s been way too hot the past few days to be out in the open (over 30 degrees) so I haven’t managed to video Kenzie yet, but I think we have some cooler weather coming tomorrow thank goodness!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't think I'll get up to that standard with either of mine @Sairy but it always good to see the 'gold standard' in action!

Tried Murphy this morning on the beach. Bless his little heart, despite me always going on about what a little horror he is, the loyalty shone out of him - his little happy face and bouncy little walk was so endearing. However, we had a jealous Tilly trying very hard to put him off!

She was just hilarious - i called murph to me and he trotted along by my knee very obligingly and then tills bounded in, trying to distract him. And she sort of dashed past and then looked most puzzled that he just carried on walking with me, so she came and pushed in between me and him!!

Maybe i will have them both walking with me by the end of the month!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> If we'd filmed it pre-agility sessions we would be much worse! Agility has helped loads with his focus.
> 
> If woody does it onlead no harm in posting an onlead video (isn't that the first challenge?) I found with Teds I literally had to take it one step at a time at first. So literally just take one step and if he's with me reward. I always had a bunch of treats in my hand so I could reward quickly and not fumble in my treat bag. At agility we were also taught to reward at the seam of our trousers so were rewarding in the place they're supposed to be. This helped as Teds always used to try and cut in front for his treat but now he stays by the side.
> 
> Plus all the dogs that have posted have different levels of knowledge of heelwork so it doesn't matter if you think you're worse or better than others as long as you're going in the right direction  and dogs learn at different rates so don't be disheartened


Thank you for the encouragement. I will try it literally one step at a time like you did and see if that helps him to work out what he's meant to be doing. I know it's my training that's at fault and that it's not Woodys fault at all because he's a bright boy and usually picks things up pretty quickly. I need to find the right technique. 
We will keep trying, I'm sure we will get some sort of heel work going eventually, might not be till the end of January next year  but we won't give up!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Sairy said:


> OK so this is where we're at. Filmed a round this morning, although according to the camera it is March last year - still haven't changed the date
> 
> Sincere apologies for the quality of the video - I'm not sure if the lens maybe needed a wipe as it's all a bit fuzzy. I was worried about us going off the film so I put cones out to mark where we could go which worked alright.
> 
> ...


That is so impressive! I bet you feel so proud of her when you're out practicing, I'd be so proud of Woody if he was even half as good as Holly is. 
Watching that has inspired me to keep trying with Woody.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Don't think I'll get up to that standard with either of mine @Sairy but it always good to see the 'gold standard' in action!
> 
> Tried Murphy this morning on the beach. Bless his little heart, despite me always going on about what a little horror he is, the loyalty shone out of him - his little happy face and bouncy little walk was so endearing. However, we had a jealous Tilly trying very hard to put him off!
> 
> ...


Haha I wouldn't say we're gold standard (still a long way to go in the competitive obedience world) but thank you for the vote of confidence 
We have been working on heelwork for competition for almost two years though and it has taken lots of practice to get to where we are now.

Aww bless Murphy and Tilly. I have a similar problem with Herbie, as shown in the video bombing cat video :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> That is so impressive! I bet you feel so proud of her when you're out practicing, I'd be so proud of Woody if he was even half as good as Holly is.
> Watching that has inspired me to keep trying with Woody.


Aww thanks. I am proud of her (most of the time lol). I am really chuffed that we have inspired you :Happy


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

It's uploaded in terrible quality, sorry. 
I've made my life harder here by working her around a noisy game of football too but hey, at least it isn't as awful as the last one! 
She still leaps and muzzle punts me at one point but I've been working at getting her out of that habit so it's not as constant on the turns as it was.

I really should record her whilst I'm using food rewards and she's not in drive as it's all much more sensible and tidy. Whilst she does everything at 100 miles per hour in drive, she doesn't think as quickly as she moves! :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> It's uploaded in terrible quality, sorry.
> I've made my life harder here by working her around a noisy game of football too but hey, at least it isn't as awful as the last one!
> She still leaps and muzzle punts me at one point but I've been working at getting her out of that habit so it's not as constant on the turns as it was.
> 
> I really should record her whilst I'm using food rewards and she's not in drive as it's all much more sensible and tidy. Whilst she does everything at 100 miles per hour in drive, she doesn't think as quickly as she moves! :Hilarious


Nice work! Lovely enthusiasm from Maude.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

@Bugsys grandma - don't despair! A valuable thing i have learned from this heelwork challenge is that it's about building your relationship with your dog as much as anything else for most of us. (Most of us being pet owners that are not headed for competitive work)

When i tried this with my TT, Murphy, he loved it! He isn't that great at it tbh, but he really enjoyed it - i will try to get him posted up soon.

So these challenges are worth doing even from a fun point of view. I don't normally do this sort of stuff with murphy because he actually walks brilliantly on lead and i don't really need him at heel off lead (although it would be handy for control when walking past distractions) but he just loves me taking an interest in what he can do; it's always a good feeling when you get your dog working in tune with you.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I got 20 secs worth of vid today. Go me! :Hilarious Want to get a longer sequence though during the week.



Sairy said:


> OK so this is where we're at. Filmed a round this morning, although according to the camera it is March last year - still haven't changed the date
> 
> Sincere apologies for the quality of the video - I'm not sure if the lens maybe needed a wipe as it's all a bit fuzzy. I was worried about us going off the film so I put cones out to mark where we could go which worked alright.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Your changes of pace were really nicely done. Love the cone idea too, might have to do that myself If I film on my own in the week.



Katalyst said:


> It's uploaded in terrible quality, sorry.
> I've made my life harder here by working her around a noisy game of football too but hey, at least it isn't as awful as the last one!
> She still leaps and muzzle punts me at one point but I've been working at getting her out of that habit so it's not as constant on the turns as it was.
> 
> I really should record her whilst I'm using food rewards and she's not in drive as it's all much more sensible and tidy. Whilst she does everything at 100 miles per hour in drive, she doesn't think as quickly as she moves! :Hilarious


Yeah, she was a bit more focused this time wasn't she  I love her enthusiasm too. I wish Cash was a bit more like that at times.


----------



## Jemymah (Dec 16, 2017)

First proper attempt, we've been trundling about our tiny house and yard with Casey focusing brilliantly. Doing all sorts of twists and turns.
So I think she didn't do too badly considering there was a lot of bunny rabbit etc poops in this field, and it's very windy! Excuses excuses!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol tried murphles today. He was going ok and then just wandered off towards another dog part way through. That is pretty typical behaviour from him


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

My tilly has that exact fleece and harness combo @Jemymah! Thought it was pretty unique but maybe not! Well done on your heelwork


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Can someone tell the weather to clear up a bit so that I can do more? Doing it inside hasn't work terribly well for me, so it needs to stop being so windy so that Cad can concentrate outside (wind makes him slightly nuts).


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jemymah said:


> First proper attempt, we've been trundling about our tiny house and yard with Casey focusing brilliantly. Doing all sorts of twists and turns.
> So I think she didn't do too badly considering there was a lot of bunny rabbit etc poops in this field, and it's very windy! Excuses excuses!


Lovely. Really nice attention at that start. Just gradually needs building up. Well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh dear . . .well murphles has given us a laugh if nothing else! Just come in after trying multiple times to get some film of him and ended up with lots of short snippets of my son groaning and me saying 'try it again'
Plus I've got my fat jeans on today. My son suggested there might be a program he could run it through to make me look slimmer:Hilarious:Hilarious


Decided to abandon it for now and try again later in the week.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Looking at it again, i think this might be the best I'm going to get with murphles - he's a bit confused as to what's going on i think!
So this is where we're at just now. We filmed one with him on lead and it was even worse - surprising as he is a good walker on lead usually - just puzzled that we weren't going anywhere!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, here is our attempt. The only thing is I'm not sure what level we're entering under as I ended up kinda just messing about & not adhering to the requirements of each level  But I guess maybe Intermediate?

Apologies for me looking rough too I'd not long been home from work.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Wow @Dogloverlou!! That surely must qualify for advanced level!! (If not, mind it's only 14th jan so it sure could be by 31st)

That is very impressive indeed and great idea adding music - like poetry in motion that is. I've got miles to go with both of mine . . .


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

tabelmabel said:


> Wow @Dogloverlou!! That surely must qualify for advanced level!! (If not, mind it's only 14th jan so it sure could be by 31st)
> 
> That is very impressive indeed and great idea adding music - like poetry in motion that is. I've got miles to go with both of mine . . .


Thank you, that's very kind of you to say  I like adding music to vids as it beats just watching in silence lol.

I think you've done brill with both Tilly & Murphy. They both have good attention to you which is half the battle!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

We've progressed up to a dog tornado  Getting a couple of steps of him walking in a straight line every so often. And then our other issue is when I've clicked for the straight line stuff he's mostly spinning around again so as to face me - one of his long term foibles is that he likes to always be in front & looking at me rather than facing the same way. The times when I mark an he stays facing the same way he gets heavily rewarded for, so hopefully it'll click soon.

However I might have to pull out of the month-specific bit as I injured a leg quite badly on our walk today. If it heals quickly I might manage a bit more progress, so we shall see.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Shame about your leg injury @Torin. I am still limping a bit with my knee - slammed into by Tilly! It's been bad for weeks now. This dog walking lark is a bit hazardous at times lol


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Looking at it again, i think this might be the best I'm going to get with murphles - he's a bit confused as to what's going on i think!
> So this is where we're at just now. We filmed one with him on lead and it was even worse - surprising as he is a good walker on lead usually - just puzzled that we weren't going anywhere!


Wahey Well done. Murphles is such a sweetie. Lovely attention.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, here is our attempt. The only thing is I'm not sure what level we're entering under as I ended up kinda just messing about & not adhering to the requirements of each level  But I guess maybe Intermediate?
> 
> Apologies for me looking rough too I'd not long been home from work.


Lovely heelwork. That's the first time I've seen your heelwork - really nice, well done


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> We've progressed up to a dog tornado  Getting a couple of steps of him walking in a straight line every so often. And then our other issue is when I've clicked for the straight line stuff he's mostly spinning around again so as to face me - one of his long term foibles is that he likes to always be in front & looking at me rather than facing the same way. The times when I mark an he stays facing the same way he gets heavily rewarded for, so hopefully it'll click soon.
> 
> However I might have to pull out of the month-specific bit as I injured a leg quite badly on our walk today. If it heals quickly I might manage a bit more progress, so we shall see.


Don't worry if he moves after you've clicked - essentially it just shows that he knows he is getting a treat. The click says "you have done what I've asked for". Eventually the idea is you can do a whole round before clicking. I would still treat him in position as much as possible so that he learns that is the place to be, but don't worry about him moving at the moment.

Sorry to hear about your leg. Hope you make a quick recovery.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Murphles is such a sweetie.


Hmm - he can be. Doing this heelwork has really brought out the differences between tills and murphs. She is very biddable and wants to please. Murphs definitely has his own agenda - he will do it if there's nothing better to do!

I couldn't believe it when he just sauntered off yesterday - like, stuff you, I've had enough of this


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I don't think I explained that very well. He's not moving in expectation of the treat, rather because he's worked out that I'm clicking for him being near me, but hasn't had the lightbulb that I'm only clicking when he's near me in a certain place. I haven't yet managed to give him the reward while he's in the right place (the extra time involved for bending down is definitely a hindrance compared to bigger dogs) the greater reward is for when the tornado doesn't start up again. I'm not at all worried - I think it's hilarious that this is the road his brain has taken as the logical route to working it out 

Like this, but one Cadvan rather than multiple sheep 




(the sheep are also doing that in expectation of feed)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Lovely heelwork. That's the first time I've seen your heelwork - really nice, well done


Thank you  When he decide to concentrate he has some gorgeous heelwork. I just need to tighten up my turns!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, here is our attempt. The only thing is I'm not sure what level we're entering under as I ended up kinda just messing about & not adhering to the requirements of each level  But I guess maybe Intermediate?
> 
> Apologies for me looking rough too I'd not long been home from work.


Very stylish heelwork.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Some really great heelwork videos! I haven't got round to videoing the others yet but hope to at the weekend.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Well I have been out a few times on my own and done some heelwork and some silly running about playing to get attention and so far so good to the point yesterday Emma was off lead playing with a doggy friend on a walk and another dog off lead came walking at right angles to us, Emma took off and as soon as she did I said "steady girl, stand" she stopped immediately and looked back at me and I just said "here" and pointed to my side and to my absolute amazement & delight she actually turned and ran back to my side and stood looking up at me!!!! I was so very proud and the owner of her friend's dog said to me wow that's amazing how did you teach her that.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm back in. Leg hurts if touched, but is fine to walk on today.

I figured out how to halt the Cadvan tornado  It was rainy today and I didn't feel like putting my shoes back on anyway, so I did a bit of messing about in the kitchen with a pile of boxes and the kitchen cupboards. To basically add angles/ direction to the tornado and to slow him down so that he had time to actually process the info? I stood in the corner of the kitchen with some veg boxes full of books on my left and clicked when he was between me and the cupboards, and then encouraged him round the boxes by pointing. Just everything much more controlled. Working with him on my right just because that's the way round said helpful kitchen cupboards were.

I didn't remember to film the above, but here's after I'd started stepping forwards rather than just standing still. Basically so that in order to continue doing his circle around me in the one direction, he had to move forwards next to me for a bit before the turn. I'm aware that the timing of some of my clicks is a bit off vs when I stopped walking - it was really hard being aware of where a tiny dog who was still trying to do a circle was without walking along like a hunchback! I managed some rewarding of him in the right place too @Sairy. But I think you can sort of see that he's starting to understand that the game is walking with me rather than going in a circle?





This video was taken straight after, with me trying to vary how far I was asking him to walk (rather than only making it more difficult, which I know is a common pitfall). I like that he's starting to not need to go around the box each time too. Bonus Moril appearance 





Then I thought he probably understood the game enough to try without the cupboards as a guideline, so walked the other way. Super proud of him at this point tbh.





To finish off I did some vaguely wandering out of the kitchen into the hall





Bet you can't work out what my cue is


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Oh what a cutie Cadvan is, clever boy & Love his little twirls.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> I'm back in. Leg hurts if touched, but is fine to walk on today.
> 
> I figured out how to halt the Cadvan tornado  It was rainy today and I didn't feel like putting my shoes back on anyway, so I did a bit of messing about in the kitchen with a pile of boxes and the kitchen cupboards. To basically add angles/ direction to the tornado and to slow him down so that he had time to actually process the info? I stood in the corner of the kitchen with some veg boxes full of books on my left and clicked when he was between me and the cupboards, and then encouraged him round the boxes by pointing. Just everything much more controlled. Working with him on my right just because that's the way round said helpful kitchen cupboards were.
> 
> ...


I've watched the first video, which is great. Haven't had time to watch the others yet, but will do so later


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I've watched the first video, which is great. Haven't had time to watch the others yet, but will do so later


At time of recording my plan was to just post the best one. But they show a really nice progression so I bunged them all up. They get gradually shorter haha.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I did not have time to video (or train) at the holiday cottage so not sure if I will do it now as my broadband takes an hour per minute of video to upload!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Blitz said:


> I did not have time to video (or train) at the holiday cottage so not sure if I will do it now as my broadband takes an hour per minute of video to upload!


That's a shame Blitz. I was looking forward to seeing yours in action.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

You certainly got my dogs' attention with your videos @Torin. ! Murph whined all the way through - Till flew up barking. Then she heard the clicker and started offering different behaviour to me like 'is this what you want?" So she sat staring at me and then tried a down.

And then went to bed! Very handy! She has been a madam this morning too. Nice heelwork btw!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Jenny Olley said:


> Very stylish heelwork.


Thank you Jenny 



Torin. said:


> I'm back in. Leg hurts if touched, but is fine to walk on today.
> 
> I figured out how to halt the Cadvan tornado  It was rainy today and I didn't feel like putting my shoes back on anyway, so I did a bit of messing about in the kitchen with a pile of boxes and the kitchen cupboards. To basically add angles/ direction to the tornado and to slow him down so that he had time to actually process the info? I stood in the corner of the kitchen with some veg boxes full of books on my left and clicked when he was between me and the cupboards, and then encouraged him round the boxes by pointing. Just everything much more controlled. Working with him on my right just because that's the way round said helpful kitchen cupboards were.
> 
> ...


That was really nice, well done. Loved the progression through the videos and how quickly he caught on. Great idea working up against your cabinets too in the first vid. I was advised to do that in the early days.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> I'm back in. Leg hurts if touched, but is fine to walk on today.
> 
> I figured out how to halt the Cadvan tornado  It was rainy today and I didn't feel like putting my shoes back on anyway, so I did a bit of messing about in the kitchen with a pile of boxes and the kitchen cupboards. To basically add angles/ direction to the tornado and to slow him down so that he had time to actually process the info? I stood in the corner of the kitchen with some veg boxes full of books on my left and clicked when he was between me and the cupboards, and then encouraged him round the boxes by pointing. Just everything much more controlled. Working with him on my right just because that's the way round said helpful kitchen cupboards were.
> 
> ...


I've finally watched all videos now - fabulous work. Cadvan is so adorable and clearly loves working with you, bless him. If you gradually build it up you'll have some lovely heelwork.

Side note, I wonder if anyone else giggled at you bumping into the worksurface at approx 45 seconds and almost stepping on the cat just before 2 mins on the 2nd video :Hilarious


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sairy said:


> That's a shame Blitz. I was looking forward to seeing yours in action.


I just discovered 4g is quicker but I do not know how much data it uses to upload a video


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips for how to teach a turn when you're rotating towards the side the dog is on (so dog is on the inside of the turn)? I'm trying to think if I have any useful furniture/ bits of house for that. It's very much Cad's non-dominant way to turn, which likely isn't helping.



Sairy said:


> Side note, I wonder if anyone else giggled at you bumping into the worksurface at approx 45 seconds and almost stepping on the cat just before 2 mins on the 2nd video :Hilarious


Shhhhhh


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Does anyone have any tips for how to teach a turn when you're rotating towards the side the dog is on (so dog is on the inside of the turn)? I'm trying to think if I have any useful furniture/ bits of house for that. It's very much Cad's non-dominant way to turn, which likely isn't helping.
> 
> Shhhhhh


You could try a stool and practice left turns and rotation. Really good for hind end awareness.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> You could try a stool and practice left turns and rotation. Really good for hind end awareness.


Yup this, combined with teaching her to walk backwards in heel, was how I taught Holly to shift her bum.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Thank you @Dogloverlou and @Sairy - I have a nice little solid stool that should work great for that. If it helps with Cad's hind end awareness that would be super useful. He can do some stuff, but I think he forgets he has a bum the rest of the time hehe.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Torin. said:


> I have a nice little solid stool that should work great for that. If it helps with Cad's hind end awareness that would be super useful. He can do
> stuff, but I think he forgets he has a bum the rest of the time


@Torin. - you really made me laugh talking about hind end awareness together in the same sentence as your nice little solid stool. :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> @Torin. - you really made me laugh talking about hind end awareness together in the same sentence as your nice little solid stool. :Hilarious:Hilarious


Glad I wasn't the only one who laughed at this. I was going to mention it, but felt like I'd been inappropriate enough recently :Hilarious


----------



## Jemymah (Dec 16, 2017)

We were at an enclosed field this morning so had a little go. Casey did fab considering all the distractions!
I kept losing count of my steps. 
So as usual the biggest thing working against Casey is the eejit doing the training.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Jemymah said:


> We were at an enclosed field this morning so had a little go. Casey did fab considering all the distractions!
> I kept losing count of my steps.
> So as usual the biggest thing working against Casey is the eejit doing the training.





Jemymah said:


> We were at an enclosed field this morning so had a little go. Casey did fab considering all the distractions!
> I kept losing count of my steps.
> So as usual the biggest thing working against Casey is the eejit doing the training.


Ah lovely, well done. Nice bit of heelwork. Casey says to the other dogs "guys stop distracting me, I'm trying to do my heelwork!"


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Managed more in the park today 

I was aiming to do the intermediate one but our turns aren't great. I'm going to try and do it again but if not then this is our entry  
Would like to get to the Advanced one but I'm not sure we're there haha.

Also excuse Bonnie she was supposed to stay with OH (he had treats too) but where there's a treat there's a Bonnie!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Teddy-dog said:


> Managed more in the park today
> 
> I was aiming to do the intermediate one but our turns aren't great. I'm going to try and do it again but if not then this is our entry
> Would like to get to the Advanced one but I'm not sure we're there haha.
> ...


Lovely, fab. Teddy definitely wants that treat (as does Bonnie!)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Lovely, fab. Teddy definitely wants that treat (as does Bonnie!)


Thank you! Yes he does!  he was very good considering there was another dog at the other end of the park. I'm lucky that they are all very polite with treats around each other


----------



## KSvedenmacher (Sep 6, 2018)

I am very late to the party, sorry. Yoda is only 6 months, but can already do 30 paces on the loose lead, so I am going to try to do the advanced step with him.

Question: is it okay to participate but not upload videos? I don't post videos of myself, my children or my pets online.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

KSvedenmacher said:


> I am very late to the party, sorry. Yoda is only 6 months, but can already do 30 paces on the loose lead, so I am going to try to do the advanced step with him.
> 
> Question: is it okay to participate but not upload videos? I don't post videos of myself, my children or my pets online.


Welcome and yes you are very welcome to participate and not upload videos - just join in on discussions and keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Torin. said:


> Thank you @Dogloverlou and @Sairy - I have a nice little solid stool that should work great for that. If it helps with Cad's hind end awareness that would be super useful. He can do some stuff, but I think he forgets he has a bum the rest of the time hehe.


The one that worked best for me; my dog has an amazing left turn;

Teach your dog to put his front paws on a suitable height perch (mark/touch), I used an upturned biscuit tin.

Stand next to dog in heel position, lure his head to the left and move your feet right. As his head follows the lure, and he keeps his front paws on the perch, his back legs should move towards you. Click/reward at correct movement.

Once he gets it, you'll be able to shuffle all round the perch and he will follow. Stop using the lure as soon as possible as you really need his head to stay in hw position.

Transfer from perch to ground, to 90 degree turns.

Sorry if this isn't clear but I hope you get the drift and that my lefts and rights are correct. It's one of those things you can demonstrate in thirty seconds but hard to explain.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Linda Weasel said:


> The one that worked best for me; my dog has an amazing left turn;
> 
> Teach your dog to put his front paws on a suitable height perch (mark/touch), I used an upturned biscuit tin.
> 
> ...


Yes that is what we did. My video earlier on in this thread with video-bombing cat shows us working on it.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

OK so I attempted it this morning with Nooka. She wasn't really in the mood so we went down the field to gee her up a bit which helped slightly. She can be really attentive but wasn't feeling it today! Thought I'd post up our attempt anyway in case I don't film another go.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Sarah H said:


> OK so I attempted it this morning with Nooka. She wasn't really in the mood so we went down the field to gee her up a bit which helped slightly. She can be really attentive but wasn't feeling it today! Thought I'd post up our attempt anyway in case I don't film another go.


Yay thanks for sharing. Some nice bits in there, even if she decided she would rather have a sniff at a few points. You might get a bit more enthusiasm if you try a faster pace as she loved it when you moved quickly.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Yay thanks for sharing. Some nice bits in there, even if she decided she would rather have a sniff at a few points. You might get a bit more enthusiasm if you try a faster pace as she loved it when you moved quickly.


I can't go too fast as our field is lumpy and full of rabbit holes (what she decided to sniff) and I already nearly went over on my ankle this morning! But I agree, she prefers a faster pace. She seems to feel the pressure when we try it in the garden and hates it, but I might try with a toy to see if that get's her motivated a bit more.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Have a video of two dogs heeling, distracting each other and complaining about working in the rain....
Tried to get a quick vid of Maude... Logan decided to gate crash quite spectacularly.
I ignored him until the end but he clearly decided he was determined to be part of proceedings and earn some food. Oh well, points for effort I guess?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Katalyst said:


> Have a video of two dogs heeling, distracting each other and complaining about working in the rain....
> Tried to get a quick vid of Maude... Logan decided to gate crash quite spectacularly.
> I ignored him until the end but he clearlydecided he was determined to be part of proceedings and earn some food. Oh well, point a for effort I guess?


Yay Woohoo! Loved them both doing heelwork together. The only thing that would have made this video better would have been if Logan decided to have a poo whilst you were doing heelwork with Maude! I wondered if he might at one point as he was sniffing around :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Brilliant to have fields like that to train in!


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Brilliant to have fields like that to train in!


It sucks to have to pay for the privelage but it's worth it.
We've never been to this one before. I usually hire out a small paddock that belongs to a lady that runs a local day care but whilst it's full of fun things for the dogs to do, it's not big enough for Logan to really let rip and and run around in so he doesn't really bother.
This field is literally just that... a field. But it's three acres and that means he can do something close to full blown zoomies in it. It's not often I get to see him run like that so it's proven to be a good find.

@Sairy as for Logan... bless his chops, he was like, "hey, I know this stuff too!! Imma join right in for extra credit!" :Hilarious
As usual, I've never had anyone around to film when they're actually working properly, only when they're all amped up and being a bit silly. But hey, you can see the focus is there if they wanted to lol.
Excuse weird hand position. I've been working on Maude maintaining a nice head position irrespective of where my hands are and when this was recorded, they happened to be clutched in front of me.
It's a shame the changes in pace etc are hard to see. It's another crap video yet again lol :Shy


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Katalyst said:


> Have a video of two dogs heeling, distracting each other and complaining about working in the rain....
> Tried to get a quick vid of Maude... Logan decided to gate crash quite spectacularly.
> I ignored him until the end but he clearlydecided he was determined to be part of proceedings and earn some food. Oh well, point a for effort I guess?


You have to laugh at the bit Logan just carries on following you when you ask Maude to stay :Hilarious After all, you didn't ask him to stay! 

He's like 'IM HERE GOD DAMN YOU WOMAN' :Hilarious


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> You have to laugh at the bit Logan just carries on following you when you ask Maude to stay :Hilarious After all, you didn't ask him to stay!
> 
> He's like 'IM HERE GOD DAMN YOU WOMAN' :Hilarious


That was EXACTLY his response. He's such a penis. 
It's a good job he's adorable though right? Maude did quite well to mostly ignore him. I made him down at the end so that he did something to earn his food reward but I'm sure the way he tells it, he'd worked super hard for that morsel....


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Katalyst said:


> That was EXACTLY his response. He's such a penis.
> It's a good job he's adorable though right? Maude did quite well to mostly ignore him. I made him down at the end so that he did something to earn his food reward but I'm sure the way he tells it, he'd worked super hard for that morsel....


Haha yeah, he worked an almost full routine there...of course he worked hard! 

Maude did do really well! It's always difficult when you have the other dog/s milling about & putting you off.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> It's always difficult when you have the other dog/s milling about & putting you off.


Or ginger cats I might add


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Woody and I have been practicing indoors, not been able to get out for a day or two as my hips have been terrible! Anyhow, he's doing well indoors, took him out this morning and tried some training outside. Our best attempt was about 8 steps in position, then it was super urgent that he run off and investigate the source of a smell he had clearly picked up. 
Now while this isn't great, I do see it as progress so we will continue to train outside, as well as inside and we will get there eventually I'm sure. 
We only worked on it this morning for probably 3or4 minutes, because when we go out Woody expects to play ball, and getting him to focus on doing something else is tricky, we did the heel work first ( I use the term very loosely!) and used the ball as a reward when we had finished. Im hoping that in time he will realise that after the training bit he will get to play, and I can gradually increase the time we train as his focus improves and he realises that we are having a slightly different play routine. 
There's no way we are gonna crack this by the end of January, but we will work on it until we do! 
Everyone else is doing great, there are some very impressive videos,when I feel,like I'm never gonna get there, I go back and watch the videos, and they motivate me to keep going, cos when it works it looks so impressive, and is such a handy behaviour to have, I can think of loads of situations it would be real helpful to have Woody walk so close beside me.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Woody and I have been practicing indoors, not been able to get out for a day or two as my hips have been terrible! Anyhow, he's doing well indoors, took him out this morning and tried some training outside. Our best attempt was about 8 steps in position, then it was super urgent that he run off and investigate the source of a smell he had clearly picked up.
> Now while this isn't great, I do see it as progress so we will continue to train outside, as well as inside and we will get there eventually I'm sure.
> We only worked on it this morning for probably 3or4 minutes, because when we go out Woody expects to play ball, and getting him to focus on doing something else is tricky, we did the heel work first ( I use the term very loosely!) and used the ball as a reward when we had finished. Im hoping that in time he will realise that after the training bit he will get to play, and I can gradually increase the time we train as his focus improves and he realises that we are having a slightly different play routine.
> There's no way we are gonna crack this by the end of January, but we will work on it until we do!
> Everyone else is doing great, there are some very impressive videos,when I feel,like I'm never gonna get there, I go back and watch the videos, and they motivate me to keep going, cos when it works it looks so impressive, and is such a handy behaviour to have, I can think of loads of situations it would be real helpful to have Woody walk so close beside me.


8 steps are better than 7. It's all about gradual build-up. It's great that the videos are inspiring you. I personally use the off-lead heelwork at some point on most walks. It's great for when you want to walk past people or other dogs in a controlled manner without having to put the lead back on.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

This is all very true! Tilly and I aren't doing anything impressive compared to most videos on here but comparing what she can do now to her starting point is amazing progress.
I have also (i am sure you will all be pleased to know!) Changed to walking her on her harness just attached at the back ring (perfect fit harness) and she can walk on that for complete walks now with no pulling. Not in exciting situations it has to be said but in situations i use daily like street walking to school. When i first had a onene heel work session with her, she was about 8 months old and so strong with her pulling that the trainer had to walk her back to the car for me.
I had head collar on her at that stage if i wanted to go anywhere on lead. So the progress really is phenomenal!


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I think it's important not to compare your dogs to others, but using them as inspiration is great! I'm a great believer of training the dog in front of you and knowing their ability and working with that rather than pushing too hard (which I know we all do sometimes when you want to improve on something).


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Not quite so phenomenal this morning - grrrr! I took Tills to the dog play park (basically a large secure field and only one other dog goes on mondays)

So it's about a 45 second walk from the car park to the field. It took us 20 minutes. She was awful!! Cold crispy days increase scent levels i think. She was really excited - so every time she pulled ahead i stopped. But she just sniffed the ground. So i changed to walking back to the car and starting again every time.

Eventually she did manage to walk right the way down by my side but she was absolutely bursting with excitement. Then when she saw the other dog in the field, i couldn't get her attention at all. So we sat outside for quite a few minutes til she looked in my direction.

When she was finally allowed in the field she did a couple of circuits with the other dog and then just wanted to play ball thrower. Her emergency stops were rubbish today. She managed a couple but she was in a wild mood!
She's not usually so pent up with energy as that - so glad we headed for the secure dog park as i could well have lost her i think - the environment was definitely more exciting than me today.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Not quite so phenomenal this morning - grrrr! I took Tills to the dog play park (basically a large secure field and only one other dog goes on mondays)
> 
> So it's about a 45 second walk from the car park to the field. It took us 20 minutes. She was awful!! Cold crispy days increase scent levels i think. She was really excited - so every time she pulled ahead i stopped. But she just sniffed the ground. So i changed to walking back to the car and starting again every time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like today just wasn't the right day for training. As far as possible I would allow her to get rid of a bit of pent-up energy first to give you a better chance of success. You can always introduce a command to tell her she can pull ahead if you are fighting a losing a battle - I say "run on"


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks @Sairy. We have been at the stage for ages now where Tilly is quiet in the car when we arrive somewhere (she has always been quiet when the car is in motion but, as soon as we arrived anywhere, she was barking and desperate to get out to the point where it was dangerous. So i did a lot of work on that and it's completely fixed. She now waits very nicely in the car crate til her lead is on.

Most places we go involve a short walk on lead to a safe place to let her off (a few i could just let her jump out and go but i never do that as i like to give her a release cue)

As soon as she is down from the car, she is really hyped up - and i have noticed some locations it's worse than others.

One is this dog park (as she is desperate to get there and play ball) the other is where i meet my friend. I usually try to get there first so i can get her out of the car and calm before my friend arrives.

Do you think it is unrealistic to have her walking nicely between the car and the release off lead point? I don't think brittanies are renowned for their on lead walking ability but she really should be nice and steady before she goes off.

Daft thing is - when released, she doesn't bolt off onto the horizon - she runs forward about 5 feet and then spins round to face me!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Sometimes you have to go with the flow!

My dog has about 500 yards to walk from my front door to his off- lead place... he pulls in front of me all the way; not manically, just a little. If I bother to try to sort it then I get ‘yo-yo’ dog and it doesn’t bother me enough to apply myself to it seriously.

If it was really bad, or I had back issues or whatever I guess I’d have to work on it, but he’s so excited to be going that I just let him do it.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Tilly IS manic in these specific places think something needs to be done. She walks beautifully down my front path and to thr grass at the end of our street so she can do it when scent levels are low. 

She needs to learn to be calmer in high scent areas -this is why i have the recall problem in the woods. Bless her, i think she is really trying to be a good dog but her nose gets the better of her!

Maybe breaking the walk into smaller steps and taking some smelly cooked liver might help her attend to me and not the environment?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks @Sairy. We have been at the stage for ages now where Tilly is quiet in the car when we arrive somewhere (she has always been quiet when the car is in motion but, as soon as we arrived anywhere, she was barking and desperate to get out to the point where it was dangerous. So i did a lot of work on that and it's completely fixed. She now waits very nicely in the car crate til her lead is on.
> 
> Most places we go involve a short walk on lead to a safe place to let her off (a few i could just let her jump out and go but i never do that as i like to give her a release cue)
> 
> ...


I don't think it's unrealistic to expect her not to pull, but it will involve teaching her what you want her to do instead. Expecting her not to be excited and expecting her not to pull are two separate things of course. If you teach her that a good bit of heelwork results in a game then you can eventually ask her to walk in heelwork until you can let her off. But be realistic about the order that you do things - you need her to fully understand what the heelwork position is and where you want her when she's not hyped up before you can even attempt it when she is hyped up. If she is excited about having the ball then I would use the ball to help get her into position.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

tabelmabel said:


> Thanks @Sairy. We have been at the stage for ages now where Tilly is quiet in the car when we arrive somewhere (she has always been quiet when the car is in motion but, as soon as we arrived anywhere, she was barking and desperate to get out to the point where it was dangerous. So i did a lot of work on that and it's completely fixed. She now waits very nicely in the car crate til her lead is on.
> 
> Most places we go involve a short walk on lead to a safe place to let her off (a few i could just let her jump out and go but i never do that as i like to give her a release cue)
> 
> ...


I'm no expert but personally I feel you could tackle this one of three ways:
You could work on training her to be calm in that interim period between car and release point by means of a lot of repetition and reinforcement and work on impulse control or you could work with that drive and her enthusiasm and try to use it to build engagement.
Or of course you could do combo of all of the above.
If she loves a ball, perhaps you could use that to help with getting her to walk by your side rather than forging ahead? Heelwork is commonly trained in drive so it wouldn't be mad to do this. Might be worth getting a pro in to help though.

Dobermanns are usually sods on lead too because they're not soft and they seem to be slaves to opposition reflex. Almost all of the pet dobes I know walk on haltis because they pull so badly so let's say I feel your pain.
I can't tell you how much work Maude has been. Even now, she is a sod on lead given half a chance. It wasn't until I started training her in drive paired with impulse control that I really made any headway.
I doubt that's of any help at all but there it is lol.

P.s... I'm full of beer so this probably makes no sense at all.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol it makes complete sense @Katalyst! Brittanies are definitely not easy dogs to walk on lead - they do find impulse control very difficult which is why they make poor peg dogs and are pretty useless on driven shoots (even professionally trained ones lose the head and have a tendancy to go completely out of control in excitable environments.)

Not that i was on a shooting field! When we go to the dog park, i might be able to focus her using a squeaky ball maybe. I did try to get her focus on the tennis ball today but she wasnt having any of it. Once she is in the field and off lead, she is totally focused on retrieving the ball. On the way down there - it's scent. Other dogs. Horses. It's very rural so she could be picking up all sorts.

In the other location, it's distracting with people turning up with their dogs in the car park constantly. And most people just park up and the dogs jump out. So that really hypes her up.

When we first started dog training classes, she was very difficult to keep calm in class. We had to sit out of so many exercises as she was just like bucking bronko on the lead. And then i put a head collar on her. The trainer said to me "you do realise that is just supressing her energy and as soon as it comes off, she will be back to square one?"

Well, she wasn't! I took it off after about 4 sessions and she was a different dog. Able to stay calm and participate in everything. She's gone from strength to strength and is really good now. But i don't want to use the head collar again outdoors as she absolutely hated it and I'd be worried she would never recall outside if she thought i had that! It did serve a useful purpose though and she has now learned to be really calm (or at least to pretend to be really calm) at dog training.

I'll give your ideas a go - i will get this fixed. I usually do manage to make progress with every aspect of dog training i try. It just takes me longer than people who actually know what they're doing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Sorry I've been AWOL from this thread. I haven't done much recently to be honest since Elliot's neuter, and the crazy hot weather we've been having makes it hard to find time to get them out individually - I know, excuses excuses! Lovely to see everyone's progress though


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

McKenzie said:


> Sorry I've been AWOL from this thread. I haven't done much recently to be honest since Elliot's neuter, and the crazy hot weather we've been having makes it hard to find time to get them out individually - I know, excuses excuses! Lovely to see everyone's progress though


Not to worry. If you can do something then great, but the hot weather does make it difficult.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Cad's had a few days off on account of my parents visiting and me going to a championship show at the weekend (and then being a bit dead). My parents took him on a walk this morning before they left though, so hopefully he'll be settled enough to do some more training this afternoon. Although I do need to prioritise some other stuff that's had a longer gap.

I have to say, the slight blooper videos are inspiring me more  Making me realise that everyone else isn't super polished all the time either!



Sairy said:


> I don't think it's unrealistic to expect her not to pull, but it will involve teaching her what you want her to do instead. Expecting her not to be excited and expecting her not to pull are two separate things of course. If you teach her that a good bit of heelwork results in a game then you can eventually ask her to walk in heelwork until you can let her off. But be realistic about the order that you do things - you need her to fully understand what the heelwork position is and where you want her when she's not hyped up before you can even attempt it when she is hyped up.


This is what I'm doing with Cad atm if it helps @tabelmabel? Different reasoning for the excitement for us, but I'm teaching calmness and focus for him in the exciting setting, and then heelwork stuff elsewhere - with the view to eventually pairing them together in the exciting place. Cad's sort of now at the point with being calm in the exciting place where he could progress to being asked to do something harder, but as Sairy was saying about the order/ full understanding, his heelwork isn't far enough along for that yet.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks yes - tilly definitely is not at the switch it on and off stage with excitement levels. She knows exactly where she needs to be to progress forward on lead so sometimes we get the yo yo back and forth but other times she is just focussed ahead and i could stop and wait for 10 mins. She wouldn't care that we have stopped as she's too busy sniffing the air.

Not too bad to start today in the city. Good between car and park. Once she saw the park, she was spinning round and round on lead. Once she got off lead, totally ball focussed. She would be such an easy dog to have in the city as there's no bogging off in this sort of environment. Even though the park isn't fenced and is next to city traffic, she is going nowhere! I'm trying to walk forwards and she's in front, facing me, and walking back with her eye on the ball.

I don't often walk in city parks but she is easy in this environment. Even without a ball, noproblem at all


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent YouTube video for heel work? I've been explaining to my sister about the forum & this thread & giving her some tips but she just keeps saying she can't do it! I'm a bit of a bugger for telling her not to be so stupid & she needs to practice but I think I've put her off. If there's a good video i might be able to persuade her to watch it. Any ideas @Sairy ?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Does she want a video on competition style heelwork or just loose-lead walking? Here is one on loose-leaf walking:






If she wants competition style heelwork then I will have to look for a decent video on YouTube (haven't got time this morning) but initially she would need to teach the dog to follow her hand - a good hand touch is essential.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Folks you've got just under a week to post your videos. How is everyone getting on? Has your heelwork improved over the last few weeks with you working on it?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Definitely has @Sairy - i am SO pleased you started this challenge. Whether i manage to capture it on film or not, to be able to walk now for half an hour on the street with Tilly on her harness attached only to the back ring with no pulling is nothing short of amazing (i almost put miracle but i don't think it merits a biblical comparison quite yet!)
And (big news) getting out of the car and going the short stretch to lead off point is improving too. It's still awful but she has cut the time it's taking her to calm down by half. And when we got out the car at dog training yesterday ( not such an exciting environment) she just watched me the whole time from the point she went on the ground to the hall. So she does seem to know what i want from her.

Murphles - well he is a real lemon. What has come out of this is that he doesn't understand heel at all! To him, it means slow down and walk behind me. ( doubtless caused by my getting annoyed with him way back when he was a pup learning ) He has walked well on lead since he was 6 months old so i have never needed to put the hours in with him as i have with Tilly.

So will probably just focus on her for videos. Will try to get both on lead and off lead posted of tilly


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Does she want a video on competition style heelwork or just loose-lead walking? Here is one on loose-leaf walking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much @Sairy. It's basics she needs I'm afraid. She has a french bulldog & they are very stubborn you know! They don't like being trained you know! I've lost my patience with her more than a few times, she doesn't get that you have to put the practice in!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> If she wants competition style heelwork then I will have to look for a decent video on YouTube (haven't got time this morning) but initially she would need to teach the dog to follow her hand - a good hand touch is essential.


I'm always interested in the different styles by discipline and in different countries. In the US, you traditionally hold your hand either on your stomach or out to the side.

Forrest Micke has some excellent videos on youtube for heeling - competition heel American style. 
I taught Bates his competition heel several ways, definitely lots of hind end awareness, left leg targeting, and lots of engagement. He's retired now, but at one point he had an okay-ish competition heel. This is pretty loose by competition standards, his butt swings wide, and he's a little too ahead of me, but I was happy with it for what it was at the time


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

And here's how it *should* look if you're as awesome as these guys


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> I'm always interested in the different styles by discipline and in different countries. In the US, you traditionally hold your hand either on your stomach or out to the side.
> 
> Forrest Micke has some excellent videos on youtube for heeling - competition heel American style.
> I taught Bates his competition heel several ways, definitely lots of hind end awareness, left leg targeting, and lots of engagement. He's retired now, but at one point he had an okay-ish competition heel. This is pretty loose by competition standards, his butt swings wide, and he's a little too ahead of me, but I was happy with it for what it was at the time


God only knows what I've pressed on my phone, but somehow I've managed to set you and Bates as my screen saver! :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> God only knows what I've pressed on my phone, but somehow I've managed to set you and Bates as my screen saver! :Hilarious


Oh god that's hilarious! I'm sorry for your phone!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol better that than me, mutphles and my large posterior eh?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Lol better that than me, mutphles and my large posterior eh?


:Hilarious

I can't even work out how to get rid of them. I've had this issue before though and it just rectified itself eventually. Meanwhile I've got a photo of another woman and her dog as my screen saver - will be an interesting one to explain to OH :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sairy said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> I can't even work out how to get rid of them. I've had this issue before though and it just rectified itself eventually. Meanwhile I've got a photo of another woman and her dog as my screen saver - will be an interesting one to explain to OH :Hilarious


Is it strange that I'm oddly flattered? :Hilarious

For the record, neither Bates nor I look like that anymore!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

O2.0 said:


> Is it strange that I'm oddly flattered? :Hilarious
> 
> For the record, neither Bates nor I look like that anymore!


Haha well I hope it's brightened up your day. I'm not in a place to judge what is strange - I've just touched one of my dog's turds to see if it was warm as I wanted to know if she had just done a poo. It was warm. I was delighted


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

OMG :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Sairy said:


> I've just touched one of my dog's turds to see if it was warm as I wanted to know if she had just done a poo.


Ha ha! I do that too - but i do pop a bag over my hand first lol!

And when it's cold and frosty as it has been lately, i potter around the general area looking for steam rising!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Ha ha! I do that too - but i do pop a bag over my hand first lol!
> 
> And when it's cold and frosty as it has been lately, i potter around the general area looking for steam rising!


No bag to hand (I was in my back garden) so bare hand it was!


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I promise, we really have been working on this but Mr F won't video us (technophobe) and I'm not sure propping the phone on the garden table will work. But - it's been a great challenge to improve us so thank you so much @McKenzie for the original idea and @Sairy for setting it up.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Sairy said:


> No bag to hand (I was in my back garden) so bare hand it was!


Oh no way!:Yuck TMI gross out alert:Facepalm


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I can confirm Timber is a super little dog and his heel walking is excellent already 

Ps - happy to pop over and film a bit for you @JoanneF


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> I promise, we really have been working on this but Mr F won't video us (technophobe) and I'm not sure propping the phone on the garden table will work.


Upturned flowerpots are a good height for Cadvan when outdoors (gets over the height of grass etc. but not too high) - might be for Timber too? And with a mug on top for your phone to lean against too.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Torin. said:


> Upturned flowerpots are a good height for Cadvan when outdoors (gets over the height of grass etc. but not too high) - might be for Timber too? And with a mug on top for your phone to lean against too.


Will give that a shot!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Oh no way!:Yuck TMI gross out alert:Facepalm


Not what I'd usually do, but she choked on a chew last night and I've been super paranoid about an intestinal blockage today so was very glad to see a poo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi, love this thread. Very challenging and a great idea. How are people uploading? My vid is only 1.40 mins, but it is saying it is too big??


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I have linked mine to my you tube account. I'm not sure what the limit is on length there but both my videos worked.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2019)

Ah, I don't have a you tube account!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2019)

Would that work if I uploaded to fb?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Been quietly following this thread - something I've wanted to work on with Lily but I think we're a little late to this party



Chatcat said:


> Would that work if I uploaded to fb?


If it's set to public then it would work


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2019)

Not sure if this is going to work, but here goes:

Oh wow - learn something new every day!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks @ShibaPup and @tabelmabel for your help - just uploaded it to YT to see what would happen and i seem to have created an account!

Clo loves all this sort of thing, but I cannot get anywhere near competition as she is extremely noise averse. So we just do it all in the garden!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm probably not gonna be able to get a video up of our heel but I had a little training breakthrough today although its a little more LLW than heeling but still thought I'd share on here  
I was having trouble finding Jasper a reward for when he's walking down to our walk, he's no interest in food outside, isnt too fussed with praise as he wants to hurry down to play and on a walk I use his ball as reward but obviously I can't throw that on a pavement...but he loves carrying his ball and ive discovered he deems that a brilliiant reward so when he's been walking nice he gets to carry his ball and I just had a full walk of LLW and I don't think that's ever happened before  

Our offlead heel position walk is fine in the house but outside he walks a foot in front of me so just working on getting into the heel position outside too.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That's well impressive heelwork there @Chatcat!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks @tabelmabel.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Chatcat said:


> Not sure if this is going to work, but here goes:
> 
> Oh wow - learn something new every day!


Aww lovely video. Lovely heelwork and motivation. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ShibaPup said:


> Been quietly following this thread - something I've wanted to work on with Lily but I think we're a little late to this party
> 
> If it's set to public then it would work


Well there's no reason why you can't still parktake. The thread will still be up and I'm sure people will still take interest in everyone's progress.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm probably not gonna be able to get a video up of our heel but I had a little training breakthrough today although its a little more LLW than heeling but still thought I'd share on here
> I was having trouble finding Jasper a reward for when he's walking down to our walk, he's no interest in food outside, isnt too fussed with praise as he wants to hurry down to play and on a walk I use his ball as reward but obviously I can't throw that on a pavement...but he loves carrying his ball and ive discovered he deems that a brilliiant reward so when he's been walking nice he gets to carry his ball and I just had a full walk of LLW and I don't think that's ever happened before
> 
> Our offlead heel position walk is fine in the house but outside he walks a foot in front of me so just working on getting into the heel position outside too.


Great to hear of your breakthrough. I sometimes use Holly's ball as a reward even when I can't throw it. She just likes to have it.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Due to a stupidly busy week I've not managed a heelwork/ LLW session with Cad since the 17th. That was the day I taught him left turns with me. Filmed his learning today (and kept all the bloopers in for @Sairy ).

Just to front the videos and how difficult he finds it though, Cad is *incredibly* one-sided, and has been since I homed him. Whenever he runs outside or even turns on the spot he goes anti-clockwise/ left. I suspect he also runs on the same leg diagonal every time, but I don't have the ability to slowmo video to say for sure. I have a long term plan to try and even it out, but it's just so ingrained as The Only Way that progress has only been tiny tiny steps so far.











Properly impressed with him going clockwise round the thermos. That's the best clockwise/ right turn he's EVER done. So on the basis of that alone I'd say that doing this forum heelwork challenge has been super worthwhile.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Aw that's brilliant, @Torin. - cat adds to it looking disdainfully down from the units as Cad has his Thermos triumph :Hilarious


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> Due to a stupidly busy week I've not managed a heelwork/ LLW session with Cad since the 17th. That was the day I taught him left turns with me. Filmed his learning today (and kept all the bloopers in for @Sairy ).
> 
> Just to front the videos and how difficult he finds it though, Cad is *incredibly* one-sided, and has been since I homed him. Whenever he runs outside or even turns on the spot he goes anti-clockwise/ left. I suspect he also runs on the same leg diagonal every time, but I don't have the ability to slowmo video to say for sure. I have a long term plan to try and even it out, but it's just so ingrained as The Only Way that progress has only been tiny tiny steps so far.
> 
> ...


Aww yay well done, that was lovely to watch. He's really got the hang of those turns. So glad you've taken part.

P. S. I will be expecting the cat in every video from now on. Herbie is on most of ours.


----------



## KSvedenmacher (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry I haven't updated yet. Yoda is MUCH better doing heel work when he is off the lead, he will easily do 30 paces. On the lead he will walk nicely in the sense that he doesn't pull, but he doesn't stay by my side. He sometimes walks a little ahead, sometimes a little behind. I count that as loose lead walking as he isn't pulling and I am not overly fussed what position he walks in.

Telling him to stay and then walking away (the more advanced step) is too difficult for him as he is not particularly good at staying yet. If I walk away more than 8 paces, he comes running after me before I tell him it's okay to do so. He is good at doing "stay" at home indoors, but I have to train with him outside more. It doesn't help that it's cold and rainy, as Yoda hates to sit down when the ground is cold and/or wet. At least when he comes running after me, he will fall in step by my side, so I guess that is good.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

KSvedenmacher said:


> Sorry I haven't updated yet. Yoda is MUCH better doing heel work when he is off the lead, he will easily do 30 paces. On the lead he will walk nicely in the sense that he doesn't pull, but he doesn't stay by my side. He sometimes walks a little ahead, sometimes a little behind. I count that as loose lead walking as he isn't pulling and I am not overly fussed what position he walks in.
> 
> Telling him to stay and then walking away (the more advanced step) is too difficult for him as he is not particularly good at staying yet. If I walk away more than 8 paces, he comes running after me before I tell him it's okay to do so. He is good at doing "stay" at home indoors, but I have to train with him outside more. It doesn't help that it's cold and rainy, as Yoda hates to sit down when the ground is cold and/or wet. At least when he comes running after me, he will fall in step by my side, so I guess that is good.


Glad he is making progress. With the stays, just try shorter distances and build it up gradually.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

KSvedenmacher said:


> On the lead he will walk nicely in the sense that he doesn't pull, but he doesn't stay by my side. He sometimes walks a little ahead, sometimes a little behind. I count that as loose lead walking as he isn't pulling and I am not overly fussed what position he walks in..


That definitely counts as LLW


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Some really great videos! Loving seeing everyone's dogs work, really interesting, also putting names to faces is fun


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes, this thread is great, can't wait for February's challenge! It is nice to see faces and pets, too, although i understand if people don't want to be seen!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I can only appear as shoulder down. That's most of me - although what that says about my self image when I'd rather my posterior is shown than my face, i don't know lol!

Going to get my vids posted tomorrow. The weather has been too bad this weekend. Very very windy today. But i believe it's back to cold and sunny tomorrow.


This thread has made me think about trying to learn the competition style heelwork with Tilly. Something i have never done before or even thought about but it's well-impressive!

Obviously we aren't in the same league as many here that have posted but we have made progress from our start point to now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Haha @tabelmabel i know what you mean! I couldn't believe how shabby I looked - it was my housework gear though, so that is sort of an excuse!

I don't think you need worry about 'being in the same league', my lovely Clo is rubbish at simple things, like aw where shall I start ? - going for a walk, meeting other dogs, going somewhere new, visitors, all the usual stuff! She just happens to rather like mucking about in the garden!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Ha ha! It's funny how they all have their strengths and weaknesses - i get so many people say to me: that's a really well controlled pair of dogs you have there, so nice to see well behaved dogs etc etc. And that's because they can both do ONE thing really well - when a cyclist is coming, they instantly come in and sit by me. 

That's about the only thing i can rely on them to do - sit nicely in for cyclists, joggers and horse riders. It's probably my biggest training success and it didn't even take long for me to train that - unlike Tilly's heelwork lol!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Helps. I tried to upload a vid but it keeps saying the file is too big??
Please, has any got any idiot-proof instructions for a tech-duffer?
Thank you.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Link it from a you tube account @Linda Weasel - or a Facebook account. I made a you tube account specifically to pop a vid on here - was easy to do.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> Link it from a you tube account @Linda Weasel - or a Facebook account. I made a you tube account specifically to pop a vid on here - was easy to do.


Thank you. Sounds scary but I'll give it a try. I am in awe of anybody who can do this stuff.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> Thank you. Sounds scary but I'll give it a try. I am in awe of anybody who can do this stuff.


To be fair, my son told me exactly how to set it up on my phone!! It did seem very simple though - about 5 clicks and i was done!! And then i was totally paranoid about broadcasting to the whole world on my you tube channel.

I totally understand where you're coming from - it IS scary when you're not that au fait with these things!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks @tabelmabel .
I've got as far as my vid is now on YouTube.

I can't work out how to get it from YT to this thread.

Anybody help please?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Linda Weasel said:


> Thanks @tabelmabel .
> I've got as far as my vid is now on YouTube.
> 
> I can't work out how to get it from YT to this thread.
> ...


Are you on the video on YouTube? There should be a share button, click on that and a little bit of code pops up something like http.//YouTube/(load of random letters here) copy and paste that into the forum and post your reply and it should link to the video.
Or if you're still on the upload screen then the code should just display when your video has finished uploading?

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

On my phone, i put the video on the you tube channel - then an arrow comes up top RH corner of the screen (same as send icon on gmail)

Select that - video then uploads and a message comes up saying it's ready to view.

Select the 3 dots icon. At the bottom of the list that displays there is 'share'

There are lots of ways to share options.

I pick 'copy to clipboard'

Then i have the link address ready to paste on here.

Voila!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> On my phone, i put the video on the you tube channel - then an arrow comes up top RH corner of the screen (same as send icon on gmail)
> 
> Select that - video then uploads and a message comes up saying it's ready to view.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will try tomorrow.
I think I'm scared I'll share it to the whole world accidentally!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> I think I'm scared I'll share it to the whole world accidentally!


My fear exactly - but i think we are kidding ourselves if we seriously think much of the world's population is going to be rocked by our heelwalking demos!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> My fear exactly - but i think we are kidding ourselves if we seriously think much of the world's population is going to be rocked by our heelwalking demos!


This made me lol :Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Was hoping to get our final video on today and the weather is really perfect - but my son is out all afternoon! Will need to be tomorrow - another good forecast.

On a brighter note - tills and i went to the dog park today and she got from car to field in (almost) one go!!! We just stopped once when she pulled forward.

That is a massive improvement on last week's 20 minutes. Took less than a minute today.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> Was hoping to get our final video on today and the weather is really perfect - but my son is out all afternoon! Will need to be tomorrow - another good forecast.
> 
> On a brighter note - tills and i went to the dog park today and she got from car to field in (almost) one go!!! We just stopped once when she pulled forward.
> 
> That is a massive improvement on last week's 20 minutes. Took less than a minute today.


Excellent! What did you do differently today?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Eek - I just created my YouTube channel, silly question but do I use my phone's camera to video then upload (how?) or do I use the little YouTube video camera icon to record it direct to my channel?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Well - nothing really! I think she's just starting to realise she isn't going anywhere in a hyped up state. 

All week (well, all month actually - thanks to you!) I have been 100% consistent in just stopping when she goes ahead on lead walking.

And at EVERY destination (not just this one) i have been getting her out of the car and just standing silently still with her on lead whilst all her spinning, yapping and excited noises have stopped. Then we proceed forward.

If they start again, back to the car. Repeat.

It's a good job i have plenty time on my hands! 
So if it's just me and her (and even murphy) she is massively better. She will be back to square one if my friend beats me to the meet point!

Murphs is hilarious - in the house or at the back of the car, he just stands like a rock looking totally fed up. Like he's thinking "FFS will you just calm down so we can get going!"


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I used the you tube icons as described in my earlier post to linda weasel @JoanneF


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> I used the you tube icons as described in my earlier post to linda weasel @JoanneF


Thanks, I must have missed that


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Freezing cold, wind whipping hair in eyes, dog battty, grandson only 5 minutes spare to film. How much better can it get?

Never filmed myself before... many many handler faults spotted!

Plenty to work on.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmmmm . . I'm sensing something has gone wrong there Linda!



(There's no play icon coming up for me, anyway)


.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> Hmmmm . . I'm sensing something has gone wrong there Linda!
> 
> (There's no play icon coming up for me, anyway)
> 
> .


Doh! I'll try again later


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

Me too! I was looking forward to that!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

this may take some time.
Another fail.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh Linda! I shouldn't laugh but this is really amusing me!

More Good Luck - SO looking forward to the next installment:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> Oh Linda! I shouldn't laugh but this is really amusing me!
> 
> More Good Luck - SO looking forward to the next installment:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I was waiting with baited breath to see @Linda Weasel video! I'm afraid I giggled a bit too, cos it's exactly what would happen if I tried to post a video! In fact I'm not sure i would've even got as far!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Linda Weasel said:


> View attachment 390644
> this may take some time.
> Another fail.


Keep trying! I'm now on tenterhooks, waiting for this!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Has anyone got any idea why I might be finding it so hard to train Woody the heel walking ? This last few days, at home I've been working with Woody to go upstairs, open my bedside drawer and bring down a pot or tablets. Some quite complex stuff there and he is doing extremely well with that, but getting him to walk next to me nicely, off lead, outside, we just can't seem to get!? 
He's clearly a bright boy, so it must be me. I've watched everyones videos to see how they're doing it,and I seem to be doing the same kinda stuff,so I just don't know what's going on! 
Anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

@Linda Weasel perhaps this will help.

Go onto your video and the screen should look something like this. Click where it says "share" next to a bendy arrow.










Then you should get this pop up. Click on "copy link" and then just paste it onto here where you would normally write replies.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Has anyone got any idea why I might be finding it so hard to train Woody the heel walking ? This last few days, at home I've been working with Woody to go upstairs, open my bedside drawer and bring down a pot or tablets. Some quite complex stuff there and he is doing extremely well with that, but getting him to walk next to me nicely, off lead, outside, we just can't seem to get!?
> He's clearly a bright boy, so it must be me. I've watched everyones videos to see how they're doing it,and I seem to be doing the same kinda stuff,so I just don't know what's going on!
> Anyone got any ideas ?


Could you video what you are doing and maybe we can help based on that. It's difficult to give advise if we can't see what's happening. If you can't video then could you describe what you are doing and what is happening?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

This is where I get to today.PS I now have 20 'views'. These are all me so I guess that's 20 attempts??
You SHALL go to the ball, Cinderella.
I am getting delirious.
Mods please feel free to remove my fails.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I will put you out of your misery


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Fabulous yay! And lovely positions on the move well done!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Well worth the wait! Brilliant @Linda Weasel!!

So - i had hoped to get mine on today but i have the dentist this morning and then my son is away again plus @Rott lover has sent a load of snow our way.
I'm not sure how deep it is as haven't been out there yet, but woke to traffic disruption story and then looked out the window and it's a white out.

Plus Tilly is in season so there are a few factors against us today. Poss tomorrow. Or Thurs latest.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

@Linda Weasel that is really good! Very impressive indeed. Well done. And as @tabelmabel says, well worth the wait!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you for your reply @Sairy , videoing is ever so hard cos I can't do it myself, my phone is so old and basic, and my daughter goes to work in the mornings before its light at the moment and gets home when it's dark, I will have to see if I can organise something. I'm off out very shortly,so will post a comprehensive account of what we are actually doing, later on if that's ok? At least until I can arrange a video. 
I do appreciate its hard to know what's going on without seeing it.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Could it be something like just too many distractions outside? Or do you think I am oversimplifying it?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That's exactly what i was thinking @JoanneF and you know what they say about great minds thinking alike


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I will put you out of your misery


Thank you. I was losing the plot there but I WILL learn to do it if it kills me.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Sairy said:


> Fabulous yay! And lovely positions on the move well done!


Really erratic; not helped that also the women in my family are all notorious for not being able to walk in a straight line, even when sober.
This is the first time I've seen me working my dog and honestly the thing I'm most pleased with (and didn't realise) is how much he's wagging his tail.
We will be working on calm, and better handling.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Brilliant! Love the happy waggy tail going on!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh I'm so glad you kept trying @Linda Weasel - that was lovely to watch, especially how much fun he's evidently having in playing the game 

I also agree @Bugsys grandma about distractions outside maybe being the cause. Could you describe what sort of locations/ situations outside you're practicing it in? Obviously I'm far more beginnery (lmao understatement), but I've just started to introduce Cad to doing heelwork outside again. Remember that dogs are shit at generalising. So while I've upped the difficulty of the environment, I've massively decreased the difficulty of what I'm asking him to do. Inside I'm doing changes of speed, turns and up to 360* rotations, outside I'm just asking him to do a few steps in a straight line. And only on footpaths/ hard standing vs on grass (which Cad personally finds harder atm as it's wet). Then I'll build up the difficulty when outside slowly both in terms of distraction, but treating it like as a whole new thing rather than 'well you can do xyz inside so let's start at this difficulty outside'


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

@Linda Weasel that is brilliant! Your heelwork is much better than your uploading skills! Well worth the wait. And doing it in a public place too, well done!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Remember that dogs are shit at generalising.


I always write that as sh1t - thinking it wouldn't bypass the bad words software programme. I am very tempted to try a lot of other words now.

But will resist! Just in case there is no swear screener!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

@JoanneF , @tabelmabel and @Torin. I think you guys have a point. The thing is that being off lead outside has always been for Woody, 'his time', he does so much for me on a daily basis , that I've always told him that when we go out it is up to him what we do, obviously within reason. He can walk ahead of me when on lead and sniff as much as he likes as long as he's not pulling, but must come back and walk 'with me' when I ask him to, and off lead he can do as he likes as long as he doesn't go too far from me,comes back when I call him and asks my permission before saying hi to any other dogs or people , even those he knows. 
So was wondering if this might be a reason he's just not focused on walking to heel for more than a few steps, because for so long off lead he's been allowed to just play.

Writing this I have just realised, when I need him to walk in a heel position on lead, which he does very happily, I use the cue "with me" , I've been using "heel" as the cue off lead, maybe I should use what he's already familiar with? 
And, to teach him to walk next to me nicely on lead I used a clicker, I use a clicker for pretty much every new behaviour I teach and he usually gets stuff so quickly , perhaps I should try using the clicker in this instance? 
He knows exactly what the clicker means and is used to learning this way. What do you think? I don't think I've seen anyone else using a clicker in their videos though?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I would try the "with me" and clicking if he comes close. See what happens!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> I would try the "with me" and clicking if he comes close. See what happens!


Just wrapping up warm to venture out for our morning walk, it's flippin freezing out there, gonna try things differently today and see how we get on. Got a pocket full of roast chicken as well, hopefully that might help!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Just wrapping up warm to venture out for our morning walk, it's flippin freezing out there, gonna try things differently today and see how we get on. Got a pocket full of roast chicken as well, hopefully that might help!


Does he walk to heel on lead?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Am about to post up our final efforts - kicking myself that i didn't do this before the snow came as she really HAS improved but i don't think this video really shows how much. She was keen to get eating snow so i had to hold her attention with a bit of cheese - and that's why she is so jumpy. 
So - first the onlead improvement. A dog appeared just as we started so her attention is there. So she is now walking on a loose lead attached to the back ring only of a harness. This is a huge improvement. She can go for extended periods very well


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

For some reason i can't properly delete this post.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

This is the off lead one. Wish i had done this before the snow came as Tilly just wanted to eat it! I had to use cheese to get her focus - that's why she's so jumpy.

And the reason i sound like such a snappy witch at the end is because, previous to this attempt, Tilly did a much better round - longer footage with her stopping nicely beside me.
I was so pleased - then my son said the phone had frozen and it hadn't worked! Grrrr!

Cue 15 mins of trying to re set the phone - i totally forgot any stops on this one. Pity as it doesn't reflect really how much she has improved.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> Am about to post up our final efforts - kicking myself that i didn't do this before the snow came as she really HAS improved but i don't think this video really shows how much. She was keen to get eating snow so i had to hold her attention with a bit of cheese - and that's why she is so jumpy.
> So - first the onlead improvement. A dog appeared just as we started so her attention is there. So she is now walking on a loose lead attached to the back ring only of a harness. This is a huge improvement. She can go for extended periods very well


OMG. That's great. Our on lead walking is pants, I'm a bit jealous but obviously you've put loads of hard work into this. Brilliant.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

tabelmabel said:


> This is the off lead one. Wish i had done this before the snow came as Tilly just wanted to eat it! I had to use cheese to get her focus - that's why she's so jumpy.
> 
> And the reason i sound like such a snappy witch at the end is because, previous to this attempt, Tilly did a much better round - longer footage with her stopping nicely beside me.
> I was so pleased - then my son said the phone had frozen and it hadn't worked! Grrrr!
> ...


That's great too. So lovely and calm, and Tilly is so gorgeous. Am I right in saying she's a Brittany?


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for your kind comments @Linda Weasel - yes Tilly is a Brittany

And you're right - i have put THOUSANDS of hours of work into that on lead heeling. She has been an absolute nightmare to train for on lead walking but without all my efforts, i don't think i would have been able to walk her on lead at all - for a tiny dog, she is all muscle and easily strong enough to pull me over.
I'm really pleased with how she's come on over the past month - although we have never learned competition level heel work and are nowhere near the level of some of the dogs on here, for the high energy breed she is and from her starting point of being a mini bucking bronco on lead (as a puppy) she (well, us) have come a very very long way.

If i can get that recall perfect in woods, i will have the perfect dog!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

Haha, perfect dog indeed! That is excellent heel walking @tabelmabel.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Yay well done @tabelmabel - fabulous heelwork. I'm so pleased that you've taken part and that things have improved so much in the space of this month.

Shame you will be taking a break as next month's theme is going to be recall. I will get the thread started by this Saturday at the latest.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sairy said:


> next month's theme is going to be recall. I will get the thread started by this Saturday at the latest.


Thank goodness - that will be easier to film. We have been working on this but filming it has been a real challenge. Maybe we should have a post-challenge out-takes and bloopers thread because I have some cracking footage of the sun in my lens and the occasional boot passing with a small dog, then 20 seconds of nothing, then a boot ...


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

JoanneF said:


> Thank goodness - that will be easier to film. We have been working on this but filming it has been a real challenge. Maybe we should have a post-challenge out-takes and bloopers thread because I have some cracking footage of the sun in my lens and the occasional boot passing with a small dog, then 20 seconds of nothing, then a boot ...


Yes! Post-challenge blooper videos is a fab idea! I know I have a few of them :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> Does he walk to heel on lead?


Yes, he does walk to heel on lead. I use the cue "with me" when we cross a road or are in an area where there are other people or any situation where I need him to be close.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, yesterday was much much better!! 
I let him have a good 20 min run with the ball,then we did a short walk to one of our other local little park areas and started the heel training. I used the "with me " cue and the lead to start with then after a few minutes on lead we went for it off lead. To start with he was a little distracted and wasn't sure what I wanted, so I used the chicken to lure him into position,and the clicker to mark it. We started managing just 3or 4 steps, I added the cue and by the end of the session we were up to 10 steps, a right turn and another 10 steps!!! 
Woody then started to get a bit distracted , I think he was getting tired, so we left it at that,I wanted to quit while we were getting it right. 

Went out again in the afternoon for a bit, didn't take a ball, so he couldn't smell it on me,I thought this would help him to realise we wouldn't be playing ball,and he might focus more on me.
Went straight for it off lead, he quickly picked up what we were gonna be doing. Used the clicker to mark exactly the behaviour I wanted and roast chicken to reward and we did really well! Tried a left turn, but that was messy and put him off a bit, so we will tackle that in a day or two once we are more confident in what we are doing.

For the next few days I plan to just do more of the same, build up distance and do speed changes, then we will work on the left turn, and the calling him from a wait to the right position next to me.

Feeling much more positive now that we can do this, we will keep on working at it, and perhaps I could still post a video in a while, after the challenge is over, when I can get someone in the right place at the right time to video us?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> Well, yesterday was much much better!!
> I let him have a good 20 min run with the ball,then we did a short walk to one of our other local little park areas and started the heel training. I used the "with me " cue and the lead to start with then after a few minutes on lead we went for it off lead. To start with he was a little distracted and wasn't sure what I wanted, so I used the chicken to lure him into position,and the clicker to mark it. We started managing just 3or 4 steps, I added the cue and by the end of the session we were up to 10 steps, a right turn and another 10 steps!!!
> Woody then started to get a bit distracted , I think he was getting tired, so we left it at that,I wanted to quit while we were getting it right.
> 
> ...


Yes of course. The thread will still be here. Glad you made some progress.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I love the idea of post-challenge bloopers so go for it! We've already seen @Torin. 's cinematic fail, which was hilarious!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Really enjoyed this thread, and seeing every ones progress, it has also encouraged me to train heelwork every day as a priority.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Due to Thai being poorly, me being poorly, a lack of recording opportunities and general motivation issues I haven't been on the ball as usual...
I have loved watching everyone's videos though and shall catch up reading the posts after training...we may be a bit more enthusiastic with the next challenge


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Think me and Apollo will have to bow out of the walking to heel. Been so busy there just hasnt been time to work on it properly. loved watching everyone elses videos though, hopefully we'll manage the next one


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm just about to go film our last January's day of filming. Currently pondering how many layers to wrap Cad up in as he won't get warm just tootling up and down vs bombing around. That way he can practice focus while also wearing stuff


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

We trained in the close today. Started him on dropped longline out here, and then moved to holding it about 2m down (it kept catching on the blue bucket) and then went "sod it" and let him off and he was very good and didn't even think about running off! The road is about 5m to the left out of view with the churchyard on the other side. I mention this because while we were training there were two county council groundsmen making a racket with shovels and chainsaws, two people (thankfully sans dogs) walked along the road, and a whole class of primary school children went on a trip to the church. Yay distraction training!

So here's our end of the month video. I think it counts as adapted intermediate?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow, superstar Cad!


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Torin. said:


> We trained in the close today. Started him on dropped longline out here, and then moved to holding it about 2m down (it kept catching on the blue bucket) and then went "sod it" and let him off and he was very good and didn't even think about running off! The road is about 5m to the left out of view with the churchyard on the other side. I mention this because while we were training there were two county council groundsmen making a racket with shovels and chainsaws, two people (thankfully sans dogs) walked along the road, and a whole class of primary school children went on a trip to the church. Yay distraction training!
> 
> So here's our end of the month video. I think it counts as adapted intermediate?


Love your dog. His focus on you is brilliant!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Torin. said:


> We trained in the close today. Started him on dropped longline out here, and then moved to holding it about 2m down (it kept catching on the blue bucket) and then went "sod it" and let him off and he was very good and didn't even think about running off! The road is about 5m to the left out of view with the churchyard on the other side. I mention this because while we were training there were two county council groundsmen making a racket with shovels and chainsaws, two people (thankfully sans dogs) walked along the road, and a whole class of primary school children went on a trip to the church. Yay distraction training!
> 
> So here's our end of the month video. I think it counts as adapted intermediate?


Wow, that is really good! He has come such a long way, you have clearly put in lots of work. He is a smashing little guy, he seems so enthusiastic about it all and it's lovely to see the way he looks up at you all the time, even with all the distractions going on. Well done!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Torin. said:


> We trained in the close today. Started him on dropped longline out here, and then moved to holding it about 2m down (it kept catching on the blue bucket) and then went "sod it" and let him off and he was very good and didn't even think about running off! The road is about 5m to the left out of view with the churchyard on the other side. I mention this because while we were training there were two county council groundsmen making a racket with shovels and chainsaws, two people (thankfully sans dogs) walked along the road, and a whole class of primary school children went on a trip to the church. Yay distraction training!
> 
> So here's our end of the month video. I think it counts as adapted intermediate?


Wow well done! Such fabulous progress. It's been lovely to see videos throughout the course of the month and I may have fallen a tiny bit in love with Cadvan - he's just so darn cute!


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Sairy said:


> Shame you will be taking a break as next month's theme is going to be recall.


I'm only taking a break from PF - not from training. I'll definitely be working on recall this month and likely every month! Have loved seeing all the videos on here - the whole group training idea is brilliant.

@Torin. - Cadvan's doing amazing! He is a little star!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

tabelmabel said:


> I'm only taking a break from PF - not from training. I'll definitely be working on recall this month and likely every month! Have loved seeing all the videos on here - the whole group training idea is brilliant.
> 
> @Torin. - Cadvan's doing amazing! He is a little star!


You'll have to come on at the end of the month to put a video up


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Thank you! We've had a lot of fun doing it - couldn't have done it without @Sairy having the idea and setting the thread up in the first place  The group aspect definitely helped with motivation.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

By Jove I think we've cracked it! Can't put up a video cos no way to film ourselves and so not good at techno stuff as you all know.

We have managed to find a couple of quiet areas to practice in and Woody has finally grasped what I want him to do. 

The last couple of days we have done quarter of a mile stretches of off lead heel walking. Walking to heel for, 20, or 30 steps then I 'free' him for a sniff about, then call him back into position and do the same again, he's doing brilliantly! His position beside me isn't great, his head is probably a little too forward and his rear end is maybe sticking out a bit, but I'm not really needing competition level stuff, just enough so that he will walk close when required without me having to put him back on lead. 

We have managed this with a few minor distractions, people walking past from behind and walking towards us. One dog on a lead took over from behind and apart from having a bit of a look, Woody kept pretty much in position, the dog coming towards us was slightly less successful, as the owner let his dog, on a lead, come right up to woodys face to "say hello"! I know I should have said we were training so please take your dog away, but I find things like that pretty difficult. Got Woody back in the zone quite quickly though. 

So proud of my boy! I knew we would get there eventually if we just kept at it. Still a long way to go, turning for example is a bit messy, right turns not too bad cos he's on the outside but turning towards him is not great, and we need to build up the distractions but I'm very happy with how we are doing, finally! 
We will keep working on it!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bugsys grandma said:


> By Jove I think we've cracked it! Can't put up a video cos no way to film ourselves and so not good at techno stuff as you all know.
> 
> We have managed to find a couple of quiet areas to practice in and Woody has finally grasped what I want him to do.
> 
> ...


Wahey well done! I use off-lead heelwork loads on walks when we go past people. It's so useful and usually receives nice comments about a well-trained dog. Glad you've cracked it.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

That is brilliant @Bugsys grandma!! We aren't at that level yet but i do believe we might get there. Very well done to you!


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Sairy said:


> Wahey well done! I use off-lead heelwork loads on walks when we go past people. It's so useful and usually receives nice comments about a well-trained dog. Glad you've cracked it.


At one point I never thought we would manage it. 
I did get a comment yesterday from a man who said "he's a good dog" the woman with him Said to him "it's all training though" I must admit I was very proud of us at that moment! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

tabelmabel said:


> That is brilliant @Bugsys grandma!! We aren't at that level yet but i do believe we might get there. Very well done to you!


Thank you. It was very frustrating at times, and I nearly gave up on the whole idea cos we just couldn't seem to get it right, then all of a sudden it all seems to have clicked with both of us. Still work to do but we will just keep practicing and working on it.

Of course you will get there, you've made steady progress from the start. Just keep going.


----------

